# ~LO*LYSTICS 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW~



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Same date different location. 

My name is Big Gato, I'm the president of the LO*LYSTICS car club and this year will be a special year because it will be our 25th anniversary. We are here to stay and lowride into the future. We felt like it was time to give something back to the people who have supported the LO*LYSTICS for so many years. We decided to make it a free show to the public so everyone can come enjoy a nice day with their familieswithout hurting their pockets. That's right, FREE admission. It's also a charity car show and we will be donating the proceeds to the American Diabetes Foundation. So all in all it will benefit everyone. 

We appreciate all the strong support and phone calls from all the local and out of town car clubs. Please come out and support our carshow that is really for a good cause. In this bad economy we hope to make everyones day a lot brighter on September 25th. We're not working with any big promoters this year, this is a show for the people funded exclusivlely by the LO*LYSTICS. We will have very affordable booths, and we will be doing online pre-registrations again this year for only $20. 

Vendor spaces start at $150. We just want everyone to benefit from a day of fun in the park. 

We have been closing the summer in Northern California on the same date for the last 4 years (September 25th). We can't speak for anyone else or why they would choose to plan a show on our date, but we will continue to move forward and bring you a show that you all will enjoy and remember. Keep in mind this will be a charity show, and this show is for the people. 

Once again Thanks alot from Me Gato G and the rest of the LO*LYSTICS car club 

P.S. Look out for our upcoming flyer with event details


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

What's up Cat! 

nah homies I didnt change my name to Gato, I'm still me. The homie Gato doesn't have a account active so I let him use mine. Im gonna set him up with a new one but what he said is exactly how we are gonna do it. more info to come.


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 12 2011, 05:24 PM~20540325
> *Same date different location.*
> 
> My name is Big Gato, I'm the president of the LO*LYSTICS car club and this year will be a special year because it will be our 25th anniversary. We are here to stay and lowride into the future. We felt like it was time to give something back to the people who have supported the LO*LYSTICS for so many years. We decided to make it a free show to the public so everyone can come enjoy a nice day with their familieswithout hurting their pockets.* That's right, FREE admission.* It's also a charity car show and we will be donating the proceeds to the American Diabetes Foundation. So all in all it will benefit everyone.*
> ...


*TTT EVIL THREAT WILL BE THERE*
:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@May 12 2011, 06:04 PM~20541148
> *TTT EVIL THREAT WILL BE THERE
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


right on homie.. look forward to seein you der 

gracias homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 12 2011, 08:28 PM~20541794
> *right on homie.. look forward to seein you der
> 
> gracias homie  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

2 Members: vjo70764, 65chevyridah :wave:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~G STYLE 62~_@May 12 2011, 07:37 PM~20541883
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh freaky! Lo*Lystics gonna get it on and crackin' again for all the riders... The show for lowriders by lowriders!

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

NO WOODLAND..........THIS YEAR..................????????????????


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 12 2011, 06:24 PM~20540325
> *Same date different location.*
> 
> My name is Big Gato, I'm the president of the LO*LYSTICS car club and this year will be a special year because it will be our 25th anniversary. We are here to stay and lowride into the future. We felt like it was time to give something back to the people who have supported the LO*LYSTICS for so many years. We decided to make it a free show to the public so everyone can come enjoy a nice day with their familieswithout hurting their pockets.* That's right, FREE admission.* It's also a charity car show and we will be donating the proceeds to the American Diabetes Foundation. So all in all it will benefit everyone.*
> ...




NOR CAL TTT


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@May 12 2011, 10:13 PM~20543490
> *NO WOODLAND..........THIS YEAR..................????????????????
> *


 :nono: :nono: SACRA $20 A CAR AND FREE FOR EVERYONE! WHAT MORE DO YOU WANT! :biggrin:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@May 12 2011, 10:35 PM~20543589
> *NOR CAL TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@May 12 2011, 10:13 PM~20543490
> *NO WOODLAND..........THIS YEAR..................????????????????
> *


NOPE..That's not the Annual LO*LYSTICS show and has nothing to do with our show..We ain't slowing down for nobody homies...Our date remains the last Sunday in September 9-25-11.. only the location has change.. you know your homies the LO*LYSTICS


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~G STYLE 62~_@May 12 2011, 07:37 PM~20541883
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> *


What's up G-STYLE.. how's the FAMILY... we appreciate the support homie..all of us do..


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vjo70764_@May 12 2011, 10:06 PM~20542808
> *2 Members: vjo70764, 65chevyridah :wave:
> *


:wave: :wave:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

LO LYSTICS HAVE BEEN AROUND 4 A LONG TIME AS WELL AS STYLISTICS BUT ONE THING I CAN SAY YOU GUYS ALWAYS TOP NOTCH CARS THEN AND NOW. YEA PEOPLE COME AND GO BUT I'M GLAD YOU GUYS NEVER FOLDED ...I HAVE HAD MUCH RESPECT 4 YOU GUYS ..SO MUCH LOVE ON YOUR 25TH....


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 13 2011, 08:00 AM~20544738
> *NOPE..That's not the Annual LO*LYSTICS show and has nothing to do with our show..We ain't slowing down for nobody homies...Our date remains the last Sunday in September 9-25-11.. only the location has change..  you know your homies the LO*LYSTICS
> 
> 
> ...


NOR CAL IT IS ......... :biggrin:


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

TTT!


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

TTT always good shows in sac :biggrin:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 13 2011, 08:13 AM~20545095
> *LO LYSTICS HAVE BEEN AROUND 4 A LONG TIME AS WELL AS STYLISTICS BUT ONE THING I CAN SAY YOU GUYS ALWAYS TOP NOTCH CARS THEN AND NOW. YEA PEOPLE COME AND GO BUT I'M GLAD YOU GUYS NEVER FOLDED ...I HAVE HAD MUCH RESPECT 4 YOU GUYS ..SO MUCH LOVE ON YOUR 25TH....
> *


THANK YOU. HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

TTT uffin:


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

Brown Effects cc Bakersfield CA TRYING TO MAKE IT!!


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low'n slow_@May 13 2011, 03:15 PM~20547641
> *Brown Effects cc Bakersfield CA TRYING TO MAKE IT!!
> *


HOPE YOU GUYS CAN MAKE IT


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low'n slow+May 13 2011, 03:15 PM~20547641-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 13 2011, 08:13 AM~20545095
> *LO LYSTICS HAVE BEEN AROUND 4 A LONG TIME AS WELL AS STYLISTICS BUT ONE THING I CAN SAY YOU GUYS ALWAYS TOP NOTCH CARS THEN AND NOW. YEA PEOPLE COME AND GO BUT I'M GLAD YOU GUYS NEVER FOLDED ...I HAVE HAD MUCH RESPECT 4 YOU GUYS ..SO MUCH LOVE ON YOUR 25TH....
> *


Thanks Manuel, we appreciate the good words, n your right we won't be folding anytime soon...and much respect to you for stayin STYLISTIC thru n thru ..we try to keep those old school traditions alive homie to pass onto the next generation our sons n daughters


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

Is it going to be in sac town


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@May 13 2011, 09:15 PM~20549695
> *Is it going to be in sac town
> *


Yes it's about 15mi from downtown sac. I took a odometer reading when we went out there. Real easy access and it's just a real nice place to kick it..plenty of shade and grass..areas for the kids to play, a lake you could fish in too..I'll try n post some pics of the location next time we are there.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chzmo_@May 13 2011, 02:19 PM~20547370
> *TTT uffin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

:cheesy: uffin:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

BOULEVARD IMAGE WILL BE THERE.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco 66_@May 14 2011, 06:27 AM~20550904
> *BOULEVARD IMAGE WILL BE THERE.
> *


  Right on right on.. We were just chillin wit Mike yesterday at a video shoot here in the town.. Lookin forward to your show too.. We'll be there too Loco..


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

Gibson Ranch Map:
8556 Gibson Ranch Rd. Elverta, CA 95626
------------------------------------------------










Some pictures of the park and recreational areas:
---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@May 12 2011, 07:04 PM~20541148
> *TTT EVIL THREAT WILL BE THERE
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Right on Homie.... some good shit there. :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

I should be ready for this one


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@May 14 2011, 04:11 PM~20553104
> *I should be ready for this one
> *


HOPE SO! :biggrin:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm there too!!


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

good morning everyone!! It's going down again in 2011...Stay tuned homeboys and homegirls.. :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 15 2011, 10:11 AM~20556542
> *good morning everyone!! It's going down again in 2011...Stay tuned homeboys and homegirls..  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

coming to your show. how about a class fo the old style lowriders with the 70's look?


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by supremes_@May 15 2011, 09:37 AM~20556700
> *coming to your show. how about a class fo the old style lowriders with the 70's look?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Yowzers_@May 14 2011, 02:34 PM~20552513
> *Gibson Ranch Map:
> 8556 Gibson Ranch Rd. Elverta, CA 95626
> ------------------------------------------------
> ...


that place looks dope can i bring my fishing pole :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj+May 14 2011, 08:50 PM~20554590-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION 62_@May 15 2011, 11:17 AM~20557125
> *that place looks dope can i bring my fishing pole :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yes u can homie..lake is stocked up


----------



## puffy (Oct 25, 2006)

Is the show going to be on the grass around the lake.


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

T.T.T :biggrin:


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES! Ill b there this year :biggrin:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puffy_@May 15 2011, 08:32 PM~20560192
> *Is the show going to be on the grass around the lake.
> *


Hey Puffy, the car show area will not be around the lake. The lake is in the middle of the park though, and easy walking distance. We got grass and shade for days, prefect spot to chill and shine... :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah+May 16 2011, 07:36 AM~20562053-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias homie!! We'll see you n that bad ass bombita out at the park.. :biggrin:


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by supremes+May 15 2011, 09:37 AM~20556700-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just found out they stock this lake every two weeks.... just make sure you got ur fishing license 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@May 16 2011, 01:32 PM~20564277
> *
> *


WHATS UP! HOPE YOU AND THE EXCANDALOW FAMILY CAN COME AND BRING ALL YOUR DROPS! :biggrin: AND HARD TOPS :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vjo70764_@May 16 2011, 04:53 PM~20565281
> *WHATS UP! HOPE YOU AND THE EXCANDALOW FAMILY CAN COME AND BRING ALL YOUR DROPS! :biggrin: AND HARD TOPS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

What's up Riders... just wanna let everyone know to keep checking this topic for updates as they develop. We are making sure this year is special so come out and celebrate 25 years as a club with us. 

We will have a booth at SOCIOS 9th Annual at Consumnes college taking pre-registrations for our 7th Annual at GIBSON RANCH. *Yes LO*LYSTICS brought Northern Cali a show in Woodland that has been off the hook for the last 4 years*..Join us as we do it again at GIBSON RANCH. It's time for us to make a change in location and bring a bomb show and family event back to the people  Our only motivation is to bring a free show to Northern Cali that benefits a worthy cause. Don't trip homeboys and homegirls.. *you know how we do it*.. For lowriders by real lowriders.. TTT and stay tuned.. we got some real good things to bring to everyone

New flyer coming soon.. If you have any questions don't hesitate to hit us up on here.. once again we appreciate all the support we are gettin.. we expected nothing less from all the good peeps in Northern Cali.. We riding into 2011 homies.. and not lookin back shauuuuuuu


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 17 2011, 09:43 AM~20570302
> *What's up Riders... just wanna let everyone know to keep checking this topic for updates as they develop. We are making sure this year is special so come out and celebrate 25 years as a club with us.
> 
> We will have a booth at SOCIOS 9th Annual at Consumnes college taking pre-registrations for our 7th Annual at GIBSON RANCH.  Yes LO*LYSTICS brought Northern Cali a show in Woodland that has been off the hook for the last 4 years..Join us as we do it again at GIBSON RANCH. It's time for us to make a change in location and bring a bomb show and family event back to the people    Our only motivation is to bring a free show to Northern Cali that benefits a worthy cause.  Don't trip homeboys and homegirls.. you know how we do it.. For lowriders by real lowriders.. TTT and stay tuned.. we got some real good things to bring to everyone
> ...


 :thumbsup: THATS RIGHT HOME BOY, LET IT BE KNOWN


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 17 2011, 08:43 AM~20570302
> *What's up Riders... just wanna let everyone know to keep checking this topic for updates as they develop. We are making sure this year is special so come out and celebrate 25 years as a club with us.
> 
> We will have a booth at SOCIOS 9th Annual at Consumnes college taking pre-registrations for our 7th Annual at GIBSON RANCH.  Yes LO*LYSTICS brought Northern Cali a show in Woodland that has been off the hook for the last 4 years..Join us as we do it again at GIBSON RANCH. It's time for us to make a change in location and bring a bomb show and family event back to the people    Our only motivation is to bring a free show to Northern Cali that benefits a worthy cause.  Don't trip homeboys and homegirls.. you know how we do it.. For lowriders by real lowriders.. TTT and stay tuned.. we got some real good things to bring to everyone
> ...






*CONGRATULATIONS on your 25th!! * *<span style=\'color:gray\'>SHAAUUU!! *


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Gracias a todos!!

THank you all for your continued support!

Can't Stop Won't Stop


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## 50 BOMBA (Mar 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: SALUDOS TO THE LOLYSTICS ANNIVERSARY.QVOLE CARNAL I SEND MINES IN FULL SOLDADO FASHION,RESPECTOS TO YOU VATOS ALWAYS,I M WITH IT CARNAL ON THE CANT STOP WONT STOP, :biggrin: :biggrin: A NO NO WHATS HAPPENING CARNAL ITS JOJO VALLES Y DESTINATION CAR CLUB.TELL GATO I SEND MINES.I MISSED A COUPLE OF YOUR SHOWS RECENTLY AS YOU KNOW BUT ME THE HOMIES WILL BE THERE ON THE NEXT ONE TO SUPPORT THE HENTE.GET AT YOU SOON NO NOS,GATO,ALRATOS CARNAL MUCHO RESPECTOS IN FULL STRIVE. ONCE AGAIN BROTHER HAPPY ANNIVERSARY 25 ANOS DALLMMMM :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 17 2011, 09:43 AM~20570302
> *What's up Riders... just wanna let everyone know to keep checking this topic for updates as they develop. We are making sure this year is special so come out and celebrate 25 years as a club with us.
> 
> We will have a booth at SOCIOS 9th Annual at Consumnes college taking pre-registrations for our 7th Annual at GIBSON RANCH.  Yes LO*LYSTICS brought Northern Cali a show in Woodland that has been off the hook for the last 4 years..Join us as we do it again at GIBSON RANCH. It's time for us to make a change in location and bring a bomb show and family event back to the people    Our only motivation is to bring a free show to Northern Cali that benefits a worthy cause.  Don't trip homeboys and homegirls.. you know how we do it.. For lowriders by real lowriders.. TTT and stay tuned.. we got some real good things to bring to everyone
> ...


TTT :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

TTT


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 50 BOMBA_@May 17 2011, 04:53 PM~20573267
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: SALUDOS TO THE LOLYSTICS ANNIVERSARY.QVOLE CARNAL I SEND MINES IN FULL SOLDADO FASHION,RESPECTOS TO YOU VATOS ALWAYS,I M WITH IT CARNAL ON THE CANT STOP WONT STOP, :biggrin:  :biggrin: A NO NO  WHATS HAPPENING CARNAL ITS JOJO VALLES Y DESTINATION CAR CLUB.TELL GATO I SEND MINES.I MISSED A COUPLE OF YOUR SHOWS RECENTLY AS YOU KNOW BUT ME THE HOMIES WILL BE THERE ON THE NEXT ONE TO SUPPORT THE HENTE.GET AT YOU SOON NO NOS,GATO,ALRATOS CARNAL MUCHO RESPECTOS IN FULL STRIVE. ONCE AGAIN BROTHER HAPPY ANNIVERSARY 25 ANOS DALLMMMM  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Saludos homie  gracias for the good words JoJo.. it's gonna be another one of them days to remember. Come on through homie, always a welcome mat out for the homie Jo..  :biggrin:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

are you guys going to have a car hop?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@May 18 2011, 08:40 AM~20577978
> *are you guys going to have a car hop?
> *


:yes: yes we plan to have a hop. Don't want to say too much until the details are worked out though. :yes:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

JUST ROLLIN WILL BE THERE HAD A BLAST YEAR I WAS IN SHOCK THAT I TOOK 3RD PLCAE THAT WAS A BIG SHOW I WAS VERY HAPPY AT THE END OF THE DAY :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: KEEP DOIN WHAT YOUR DOIN.


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

TTT

Another year, another GREAT SHOW!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Stayin on top.. stayin true to this thing we do.. never selling out myself or my club.. thats my word and you can quote that one.. 

stay tuned new flyer coming soon.. and the best thing about this new flyer.. a homie and close friend hooked us up.. thats how we do it.. taking care of each other.. strengthening bonds we have made over a span of years and years not weeks and months..homies lookin out for homies.. straight up!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@May 18 2011, 11:19 AM~20578925
> *JUST ROLLIN WILL BE THERE HAD A BLAST YEAR I WAS IN SHOCK THAT I TOOK 3RD PLCAE THAT WAS A BIG SHOW I WAS VERY HAPPY AT THE END OF THE DAY :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: KEEP DOIN WHAT YOUR DOIN.
> *


We hope you had a good time last year Pam. We know that gettin together with homies and family is what it's all about and that's what we have tried to maintain over the years.. we welcome you back with open arms.. aint about the $$ its about the good time.. the EXPERIENCE.. :biggrin:


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ttt! :biggrin:


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chzmo_@May 19 2011, 12:08 AM~20583836
> *Ttt
> *


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 12 2011, 04:24 PM~20540325
> *Same date different location.
> 
> My name is Big Gato, I'm the president of the LO*LYSTICS car club and this year will be a special year because it will be our 25th anniversary. We are here to stay and lowride into the future. We felt like it was time to give something back to the people who have supported the LO*LYSTICS for so many years. We decided to make it a free show to the public so everyone can come enjoy a nice day with their familieswithout hurting their pockets.  That's right, FREE admission.  It's also a charity car show and we will be donating the proceeds to the American Diabetes Foundation. So all in all it will benefit everyone.
> ...


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

BACK ON TOP


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco 66_@May 19 2011, 10:03 PM~20591042
> *BACK ON TOP
> *


  Good lookin out homie..


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

I live in woodland, but on this day, ill be at the lolystics show...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Qvole! jente ,this big gato gee n just want to thank evrybody for your support. Its really to bad there will be 2 shows, when i went to mexico in Dec,i was told by the so called founder of the woodland show wich used to be one of our own, that he would have it on a difrent day. But i guess when i came back it was a done deal! Everytime Lo*Lystics thru a show we all had mettings and we all voted on what or where the show would be,there 's no such thing that one or two people should think they should get all the credit. We being doing this 25years now and by not working with a big promoter this year we will give a break to the people. With these tuff times,we have nothing personal agaist the promoters out there, we are just trying to give the people a break and give the jente up here in NOR*CAL a lil sumthing back. Thats all! We never consider ourselfs founders of nothing we are ordinary homeboys and people just like all of you out der. We dont forget where we come from, and its the smaller shows that realy show the jente comimg together and supporting one another. It's the smaller shows that show how we as raza can give back to a good cause tambien! We could of got a big promoter again this year, but chose to do it for the people. We made changes with our administration cus at thee end it was always about money. They promise you the world and then, we always came up empty handed. And not to just enjoy the day or spend time with our love ones.. Where ever you jente deside to go enjoy the day, at any car show, we wish you have fun and you enjoy the show! Low Riding will always be here! Maybe next time there will be difrent dates! much love with respect from president N THE REST OF the LO*LYSTICS CAR CLUB.  NORTHERN CALIFORNIA!


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 93Brougham530_@May 22 2011, 11:05 AM~20603960
> *I live in woodland, but on this day, ill be at the lolystics show...
> *


Good looking out homie, way to support the local NorCal car clubs... This show is for a great cause and proceeds will be donated to the American Diabetes Association. And since we're trying to do good, it will be free to the general public, so come out and have a great time with friends and family!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:biggrin:   BIG GATO GEE AND 70 CAPRICE"LOYALTY" RANFLA TTT   :biggrin:  CAN'T STOP WON'T STOP NORTHERN SIDE OF CALI, LOW RIDING INTO THE FUTURE :cheesy:


----------



## khans65 (Dec 6, 2009)

SHAAAAAUUUUUUUU! 

:naughty: 

It's gonna be a GREAT show...


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yowzers_@May 22 2011, 06:08 PM~20605607
> *Good looking out homie, way to support the local NorCal car clubs... This show is for a great cause and proceeds will be donated to the American Diabetes Association.  And since we're trying to do good, it will be free to the general public, so come out and have a great time with friends and family!
> *


Thats what im talking about bro... :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93Brougham530_@May 22 2011, 10:05 AM~20603960
> *I live in woodland, but on this day, ill be at the lolystics show...
> *


right on homie..  gonna have a blast.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 22 2011, 05:35 PM~20605758
> *:biggrin:     BIG GATO GEE AND 70 CAPRICE"LOYALTY"  RANFLA TTT      :biggrin:   CAN'T STOP  WON'T STOP NORTHERN SIDE OF CALI,  LOW RIDING INTO THE FUTURE :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: pinche Gato feelin good huh carnal  shauuuu.. u know what homie yowsers got that one screen name for you ill hook it up for you tomorrow homie. TTT


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 22 2011, 04:55 PM~20605542
> *qvole!jente ,this big gato gee n just want to thank evrybody for your support,its really to bad there will be 2 shows,when i went to mexico in dec,i was told by the so called founder of the woodland show wich used to be one of our own, that he would have it on a difrent day,but i guess when i came back it was a done deal! evrytime lo*lystics thru  a show we all had mettings and we all voted on what or where the show would be,there 's no such thing that one or two people should think they should get all the credit,we being doing this 25years now and by not working with a big promoter this year will give a break to the people with this tuff times,we have nothing personal agaist the promoters,out there,we are just trying to give the people a break and give the jente up here in NOR*CAL a lil sumthing back thats all we never consider ourselfs founders of nothing wer ordenary homeboys and people just like all of you out der ,we dont forget where we come from and its the smaller shows that realy show the jente come together and support one another its the smaller shows that show how we as raza can give back to a good couse tambien!we could of got a big promoter,but chosse to do it for the people ,we made changes with our administration cus at thee end it was always about money,they would promise you the world and then ,we always came up empty handed and not to just enjoy the day or spend time with our love ones where ever you jente deside to go enjoy the day at any car show we wish you have a fun and you enjoy the show low riding will always be here ,maybe next time there will be difrent dates! much love with respect from president N THE REST OF  the LO*LYSTICS CAR CLUB.   NORTHERN CALIFORNIA!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 22 2011, 05:55 PM~20605542
> *Qvole! jente ,this big gato gee n just want to thank evrybody for your support.  Its really to bad there will be 2 shows, when i went to mexico in Dec,i was told by the so called founder of the woodland show wich used to be one of our own, that he would have it on a difrent day.  But i guess when i came back it was a done deal! Everytime Lo*Lystics thru  a show we all had mettings and we all voted on what or where the show would be,there 's no such thing that one or two people should think they should get all the credit.  We being doing this 25years now and by not working with a big promoter this year we will give a break to the people.  With these tuff times,we have nothing personal agaist the promoters out there, we are just trying to give the people a break and give the jente up here in NOR*CAL a lil sumthing back.  Thats all!  We never consider ourselfs founders of nothing we are ordinary homeboys and people just like all of you out der.  We dont forget where we come from, and its the smaller shows that realy show the jente comimg together and supporting one another.  It's the smaller shows that show how we as raza can give back to a good cause tambien!  We could of got a big promoter again this year, but chose to do it for the people.  We made changes with our administration cus at thee end it was always about money.  They promise you the world and then, we always came up empty handed. And not to just enjoy the day or spend time with our love ones.. Where ever you jente deside to go enjoy the day, at any car show, we wish you have fun and you enjoy the show! Low Riding will always be here!  Maybe next time there will be difrent dates! much love with respect from president N THE REST OF  the LO*LYSTICS CAR CLUB.   NORTHERN CALIFORNIA!
> *


  odale big gato!!! 25 years :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 22 2011, 04:55 PM~20605542
> *Qvole! jente ,this big gato gee n just want to thank evrybody for your support.  Its really to bad there will be 2 shows, when i went to mexico in Dec,i was told by the so called founder of the woodland show wich used to be one of our own, that he would have it on a difrent day.  But i guess when i came back it was a done deal! Everytime Lo*Lystics thru  a show we all had mettings and we all voted on what or where the show would be,there 's no such thing that one or two people should think they should get all the credit.  We being doing this 25years now and by not working with a big promoter this year we will give a break to the people.  With these tuff times,we have nothing personal agaist the promoters out there, we are just trying to give the people a break and give the jente up here in NOR*CAL a lil sumthing back.  Thats all!  We never consider ourselfs founders of nothing we are ordinary homeboys and people just like all of you out der.  We dont forget where we come from, and its the smaller shows that realy show the jente comimg together and supporting one another.  It's the smaller shows that show how we as raza can give back to a good cause tambien!  We could of got a big promoter again this year, but chose to do it for the people.  We made changes with our administration cus at thee end it was always about money.  They promise you the world and then, we always came up empty handed. And not to just enjoy the day or spend time with our love ones.. Where ever you jente deside to go enjoy the day, at any car show, we wish you have fun and you enjoy the show! Low Riding will always be here!  Maybe next time there will be difrent dates! much love with respect from president N THE REST OF  the LO*LYSTICS CAR CLUB.   NORTHERN CALIFORNIA!
> *


Gato, gracias homie for speakin on this subject. We as a club have been getting a lot of questions about why theres two shows this year, and this does a lot to clear that up. We wish no person, club, or promoter any ills.. as a club we are just doing what we know to do. We are lowriders, we are very proud of our roots and what we have accomplished over the years. Like Gato says we are going to continue to focus on bringing all our lowrider gente a great day to enjoy with friends and family. We will continue to work hard on our 7th show and and hope you all continue to support the home team.. much love and respect to all the riders in the Bay, and in the valley, all the riders doin it in Stockton, in Vallejo, Frisco, Richmond, Pittsburgh, adn all of the East Bay, San Jose, Sacramento, Woodland, Yuba City, Marysville, Watsonville, Salinas, and all the towns and cities in between..We all in the same game.. Lowriding with pride, dignity, and giving all due respect.


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## wolverine (Dec 7, 2004)




----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT WER GETTING FOR OUR SHOW THE PEOPLE ARE REALLY COMMING TOGETHER FOR THIS SPECIAL EVENT LO*LYSTICS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW , ON (SEP 25TH 2011)!IM JUST GLAD SUMMER IS HERE I CAN'T WAIT TO GO AND ALSO SUPORT ALL THEE OTHER SHOWS AND OUR LOCAL CAR CLUBS,THIS IS WHAT WE DO!LOW RIDE, BBQ ,KICK IT :biggrin: RIDE OUT OF TOWN THE BEST THING IS ,WHEN WE MAKE IT HOME SAFE TO OUR LOVED ONES,AND KNOWING WE HAD A GOOD TIME, WERE EVER IT IS THAT WE WENT!WE ONLY LIVE ONCE ,LETS ENJOY LIFE AND NOT SWEAT THE SMALL THINGS :cheesy:


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: LO*LYSTICS, Yowzers, orlando
> *


 :wave: What up BIG GATO GEE!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Big Gato G signed in and legit! :biggrin: 

LO*LYSTICS 7th Annual Carshow and Family Festival. 

















Special Q-Vo to the homie Rommel ridin with them Boulevard Image homies.. Gracias Hermano por todo..


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 23 2011, 07:09 PM~20614164
> *Big Gato G signed in and legit! :biggrin:
> 
> LO*LYSTICS 7th Annual Carshow and Family Festival.
> ...


TTT ! I WAS GONE FOR A WHILE :biggrin: BUT IM BACK! FLIER CAME OUT SICK! GOOD LOOKING OUT! :biggrin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy+May 17 2011, 09:43 AM~20570302-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:   :thumbsup:


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Yowzers_@May 23 2011, 10:29 AM~20610606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHAAAAU! NOW THATS HOTT!! EZ-FREAKY!!!!


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Yowzers_@May 23 2011, 10:29 AM~20610606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHAAAAU! NOW THATS HOTT!! EZ-FREAKY!!!!


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 50 BOMBA_@May 17 2011, 04:53 PM~20573267
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: SALUDOS TO THE LOLYSTICS ANNIVERSARY.QVOLE CARNAL I SEND MINES IN FULL SOLDADO FASHION,RESPECTOS TO YOU VATOS ALWAYS,I M WITH IT CARNAL ON THE CANT STOP WONT STOP, :biggrin:  :biggrin: A NO NO  WHATS HAPPENING CARNAL ITS JOJO VALLES Y DESTINATION CAR CLUB.TELL GATO I SEND MINES.I MISSED A COUPLE OF YOUR SHOWS RECENTLY AS YOU KNOW BUT ME THE HOMIES WILL BE THERE ON THE NEXT ONE TO SUPPORT THE HENTE.GET AT YOU SOON NO NOS,GATO,ALRATOS CARNAL MUCHO RESPECTOS IN FULL STRIVE. ONCE AGAIN BROTHER HAPPY ANNIVERSARY 25 ANOS DALLMMMM  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL! N DESTINATION C.C WE APPRICIATE UR SUPPORT YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT! ONE LUV, M/L N RESPECT BIG GATO GEE!


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by khans65_@May 22 2011, 05:51 PM~20605860
> *SHAAAAAUUUUUUUU!
> 
> :naughty:
> ...


DAMM HOMIE THATS A GUD ONE ,IT KIND OF LOOKS LIKE UR EYEBROWS !!HAHAHAHA! SHAAAAO! :biggrin:


----------



## wolverine (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Yowzers_@May 23 2011, 10:29 AM~20610606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 50 BOMBA (Mar 5, 2008)

Q'VOS HENTE SALUDOS ON THE FLYERS,THEY CAME OUT THE BIG MAS FIRME CARNAL,I SEND MY PROPPS ON THEM LOOKING GOOD.A NO NO YOU HAVE TO SHOOT ME A POSTER FOR MY GARAGE   QUENO CARNAL.C/R RESPECTOS IN FULL ALRATOS LOVED ONE...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vjo70764_@May 23 2011, 07:48 PM~20614550
> *TTT ! I WAS GONE FOR A WHILE :biggrin:  BUT IM BACK! FLIER CAME OUT SICK! GOOD LOOKING OUT! :biggrin:
> *


Welcome back homielocs!! :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 50 BOMBA_@May 24 2011, 10:02 AM~20618474
> *   Q'VOS HENTE SALUDOS ON THE FLYERS,THEY CAME OUT THE BIG MAS FIRME CARNAL,I SEND MY PROPPS ON THEM LOOKING GOOD.A NO NO YOU HAVE TO SHOOT ME A POSTER FOR MY GARAGE      QUENO CARNAL.C/R RESPECTOS IN FULL ALRATOS LOVED ONE...
> *


 :biggrin: you mean this poster carnal?? :biggrin: We will have them at the SOCIOS show on Sunday homie for everyone who did not get one last summer This is some high quality printing on some strong paper, come and get one or two or three.. We only had a few thousand made proceeds will go towards bringing all you guys a great show


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 24 2011, 02:16 PM~20619669
> *:biggrin: you mean this poster carnal??  :biggrin: We will have them at the SOCIOS show on Sunday homie for everyone who did not get one last summer This is some high quality printing on some strong paper, come and get one or two or three.. We only had a few thousand made proceeds will go towards bringing all you guys a great show
> 
> 
> ...


clean poster, got one in my garage.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@May 24 2011, 01:18 PM~20619687
> *clean poster, got one in my garage.
> *


 :thumbsup: Exactly what it was meant for.. a souvenir for the riders to remember something good.. Big Toro and Freddy Alfaro gave us a big hand with the design work.. We donated almost $400 to the Sacramento Children's receiving home last Christmas with the money we raised from this poster.


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Yowzers_@May 23 2011, 05:02 PM~20612995
> *:wave: What up BIG GATO GEE!
> *


 uffin: whats up freaky! ive bin in da dungeon! with sunny ! you knw da deal! :biggrin:


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@May 24 2011, 01:18 PM~20619687
> *clean poster, got one in my garage.
> *


wer gona have plenty of throw back posters evryone can put up were ever they want for a donation this poster has it all raza cultura arte the vatos that spend time on this are RAZA ,CHICANOS WHO PUT DER HEART IN ALL DEY DO GRACIAS CARNALES FOR YOUR SUPPORT IN ALL YOU DO! SALUDOS FROM BIG GATO AND DAVE MARQUEZ FROM HI-LOW UP HERE IN SACRAMENTO NOR*CAL TTMFT   :biggrin: :0


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 24 2011, 01:16 PM~20619669
> *:biggrin: you mean this poster carnal??  :biggrin: We will have them at the SOCIOS show on Sunday homie for everyone who did not get one last summer This is some high quality printing on some strong paper, come and get one or two or three.. We only had a few thousand made proceeds will go towards bringing all you guys a great show
> 
> 
> ...


SHAAAAHAAAHAAAY! PURA CULTURA Y CARNALISMO! THIS REMINDS ME OF THE (R.C.A.F) WHEN THE POSTERS WER ABOUT MOVIMIENTO ABOUT RAZA!THE STRUGGLE ! SPECIALLY IN SEPTEMBER ON THE MONTH OF OUR INDEPENDENSE DAY!WHEN OUR FORFATHERS FOUGHT SO BRAVELLY TO PROTECT OUR BELOVED AZTLAN! SHAAAA! PURO MEXICA! TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 12 2011, 04:24 PM~20540325
> *Same date different location.
> 
> My name is Big Gato, I'm the president of the LO*LYSTICS car club and this year will be a special year because it will be our 25th anniversary. We are here to stay and lowride into the future. We felt like it was time to give something back to the people who have supported the LO*LYSTICS for so many years. We decided to make it a free show to the public so everyone can come enjoy a nice day with their familieswithout hurting their pockets.  That's right, FREE admission.  It's also a charity car show and we will be donating the proceeds to the American Diabetes Foundation. So all in all it will benefit everyone.
> ...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LO*LYSTICS_@May 24 2011, 03:04 PM~20620304
> *wer gona have plenty of throw back posters evryone can put up were ever they want for a donation this poster has it all raza cultura arte the vatos that spend time on this are RAZA ,CHICANOS WHO PUT DER HEART IN ALL DEY DO GRACIAS CARNALES FOR YOUR SUPPORT IN ALL YOU DO!  SALUDOS FROM  BIG GATO AND DAVE MARQUEZ FROM HI-LOW UP HERE IN SACRAMENTO  NOR*CAL    TTMFT     :biggrin:  :0
> *


Exactly what it was, and if we can do it we gonna try n do it again. Printing ain't cheap :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t
going to be a good show......


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 24 2011, 09:18 PM~20623344
> *t
> t
> t
> ...


you know it  What's up Manuel thanks for the bump..


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 17 2011, 08:43 AM~20570302
> *TTT Homies!*


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

THANK YOU 0G MUCH LOVE TO LO*LYSTICS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@May 25 2011, 10:45 AM~20626135
> *THANK YOU 0G MUCH LOVE TO LO*LYSTICS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  

We appreciate it.. always..


----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)

What's up loco 66


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 25 2011, 08:30 AM~20625181
> *you know it  What's up Manuel thanks for the bump..
> *




always bro......


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

Proceeds from the LO*LYSTICS CAR SHOW will be donated to the American Diabetes Association so please come out and support a great cause!











Californians are increasingly feeling the effects of diabetes as thousands of people suffer from the disease, and many others may have diabetes and not know it! It is estimated that one out of every three children born after 2000 in the United States will be directly affected by diabetes.

That is why the American Diabetes Association's Sacramento office is so committed to educating the public about how to stop diabetes and support those living with the disease.


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

:biggrin: ORALE CARNAL! ME AND MARY WILL BE WAITING FOR YOU!!GRACIAS! 


> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 24 2011, 09:18 PM~20623344
> *t
> t
> t
> ...


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@May 25 2011, 09:08 AM~20625483
> *TTT Homies!
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE DS BIG GATO GEE! MUCH LOVE C/RESPETOS TU YOU N YOURS  :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Yowzers, LO*LYSTICS
> *


 :wave: What up!


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GUS FERNANDEZ_@May 25 2011, 12:10 PM~20626269
> *What's up loco 66
> *


q-vo gus, bring that yuba city chapter down and enjoy some of these sacra shows  hope to see you guys


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

what's happening Gato.. just got all my trim back on homie.. gettin ready


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

qvole freaky! i see you waiving!


> _Originally posted by Yowzers_@May 23 2011, 05:02 PM~20612995
> *:wave: What up BIG GATO GEE!
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@May 25 2011, 09:31 PM~20630849
> *:biggrin:
> *


l like that signature bro  How's it goin compa, it's like a reunion in here..


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 25 2011, 09:37 PM~20630892
> *what's happening Gato.. just got all my trim back on homie.. gettin ready
> *


thats rite carnal!well be comming correct ,simon que si!  i hit a snag on mines ,but hey it be like dat! ima put in overtime qvo!!!rite behind you! :biggrin:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 25 2011, 10:40 PM~20630914
> *l like that signature bro   How's it goin compa, it's like a reunion in here..
> *


Qvo homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

ORALE! we'll take care of it homes don't even trip!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@May 25 2011, 09:43 PM~20630941
> *Qvo homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Q-vole Max.. Como estas homie..  ready for Sunday?


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93Brougham530_@May 26 2011, 01:06 AM~20631438
> *Ttt
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT! :biggrin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 25 2011, 10:40 PM~20630914
> *l like that signature bro   How's it goin compa, it's like a reunion in here..
> *


Everything going good Bro.....should be a real nice show at Gibson Ranch :thumbsup:


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

im there :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Yowzers_@May 25 2011, 02:27 PM~20627405
> *Proceeds from the LO*LYSTICS CAR SHOW will be donated to the American Diabetes Association so please come out and support a great cause!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

What's up everyone.. don't forget to come and get your throwback poster from last year at the SOCIOS show on Sunday. We'll have those ready and we will also hve pre reg forms for the LO*LYSTICS show at GIBSON RANCH. We'll see everyone Sunday.. good luck to everyone!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 23 2011, 07:09 PM~20614164
> *Big Gato G signed in and legit! :biggrin:
> 
> LO*LYSTICS 7th Annual Carshow and Family Festival.
> ...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@May 26 2011, 03:38 PM~20635440
> *Everything going good Bro.....should be a real nice show at Gibson Ranch :thumbsup:
> *



 right on bro.. we puttin in work to make sure it's a good day.. stop by the LOLYSTICS booth on Sunday homie..


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93Brougham530_@May 27 2011, 01:37 PM~20642109
> *Ttt
> *


Gracias homie.. 

Everyone know whose really been puttin it down in September the last 4 years strong..  Much love n stay up homie..  We did it big in woodland and now we gonna do it again at Gibson Ranch.. Can't Stop it Won't stop it.. We doin it for the people.. 

I was cruising for a throwback and I found a old video on youtube that our homie Don from Denver made after our FIRST show in Woodland. Love this video! Don where you at homie.. we need those skills homie.. This is the flavor we have strived to keep over the last 4 years .. shauuuuuu

ENJOY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXnsPjkW6lI

http://youtu.be/LXnsPjkW6lI


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTMFT! SEE YOU GUYS SUNDAY! :biggrin:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

:sprint:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

See you Sunday Shadow call me got some firme news


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 23 2011, 07:09 PM~20614164
> *Big Gato G signed in and legit! :biggrin:
> 
> LO*LYSTICS 7th Annual Carshow and Family Festival.
> ...


GRACIAS ROMMEL FOR YOUR SUPPORT WE NEED ALL THE HELP WE CAN GET!WE DON'T HAVE A FORTUNE BUT WE HAVE OUR HEARTS IN THE RITE PLACE!N IS JENTE LIKE YOU THAT HELPS RAZA LIKE US ,TO KEEP FORWARD,TE AVENTASTE CARNAL MUCH LUV HOMEBOY!!!


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LO*LYSTICS_@May 27 2011, 09:37 PM~20644909
> *GRACIAS ROMMEL FOR YOUR SUPPORT WE NEED ALL THE HELP WE CAN GET!WE DON'T HAVE A FORTUNE BUT WE HAVE OUR HEARTS IN THE RITE PLACE!N IS JENTE LIKE YOU THAT HELPS RAZA  LIKE US ,TO KEEP FORWARD,TE AVENTASTE CARNAL MUCH LUV HOMEBOY!!!
> *


HOMEBOYS I CAN'T BELEAVE HOW MANY PEOPLE ARE SUPPORTING THIS SHOW! :biggrin: THEY WER CONFUSSED AT FIRST :0 AND NOW THEY KNOW THE TRUTH ABOUT BOTH SHOWS,AND HOW DER'S JENTE POPPING UP!AND THROWING ONE ON OUR DATE  !LO*LYSTICS BEEN DOING IT!IN WOODLAND ,AND THEY CAN'T LIE TO THE PEOPLE CUS THEY ALREADY KNOW!WOW!HOPEFULLY IT WONT HAPPEN AGAIN THAT WAY NEXT TIME DER WILL BE TWO SHOWS FOR THE PEOPLE,ONCE AGAIN THANK ALL OF YOU FOR SUPPORTING THIS CHARITY EVENT!  PRESIDENT OF THE LO*LYSTICS CAR CLUB WILL SEE YOU ON SEP 25TH 2011 SAME DATE DIFFRENT PLACE


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@May 25 2011, 09:43 PM~20630941
> *Qvo homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


QVOLE MAX ARE YOU READY FOR ALL THE FIRME SHOW'S AY TE WACHO! CARNAL C/R BIG GATO GEE!


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

TTT uffin:


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

Wuts up homies?? Another year another show...thats tight!! Keep doing it BIG!!


----------



## puffy (Oct 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LO*LYSTICS_@May 27 2011, 10:59 PM~20645026
> *HOMEBOYS I CAN'T BELEAVE HOW MANY PEOPLE ARE SUPPORTING THIS SHOW! :biggrin: THEY WER CONFUSSED AT FIRST :0  AND NOW THEY KNOW THE TRUTH ABOUT BOTH SHOWS,AND HOW DER'S JENTE POPPING UP!AND THROWING ONE ON OUR DATE  !LO*LYSTICS BEEN DOING IT!IN WOODLAND ,AND THEY CAN'T LIE TO THE PEOPLE CUS THEY ALREADY KNOW!WOW!HOPEFULLY IT WONT HAPPEN AGAIN THAT WAY NEXT TIME DER WILL BE TWO SHOWS FOR THE PEOPLE,ONCE AGAIN THANK ALL OF YOU FOR SUPPORTING THIS CHARITY EVENT!     PRESIDENT OF THE LO*LYSTICS CAR CLUB  WILL SEE YOU ON SEP 25TH 2011    SAME DATE DIFFRENT PLACE
> *


Miralo..Miralo, quien te viera, a donde vas tan peinado Gato! :biggrin: 

This sounds like its gonna be a real nice kick back show at Gibson Ranch!


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@May 28 2011, 11:08 AM~20647061
> *Miralo..Miralo, quien te viera, a donde vas tan peinado Gato! :biggrin:
> 
> This sounds like its gonna be a real nice kick back show at Gibson Ranch!
> *


simon que si! tu sabes the jente is really coming together to support dis charity!we ain't got the big feria to throw a super show ,but we got the cora to help each other and do it again!its really the jente dats comming together! asta la victoria!!unidos rifamos!


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 66 fleetwood_@May 26 2011, 07:41 PM~20637209
> *im there :thumbsup:
> *


gracias ! woodlone!!


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

To The top :420:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

back on top:thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT once again we enjoyed another great SOCIOS show in May and got the word out about our Annual Show to end September. Yes, everyone was confused about who was throwing the show in Woodland and we cleared alot of the lies up!! We will be puttin on a show for you once again and hope to see everyone there. What a trip to hear what's going on with our date!! September 25th homies and homettes, Gibson Ranch Park The LO*LYSTICS show is on and cracking with the support of our lowrider community we can make this the best show yet! Con todo respeto, inviting you all to come celebrate our lowrider cultura with the LO*LYSTICS of Northern Cali.


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

Socios kicked it off the year with a bad ass show, now let's get it poppin' and show all the riders how we do at the end of the year! 7th Annual Car show... rollin' hard and strong 25 years! You already know how we do when do what we do... LO*LYSTICS 2011 to infinity. Can't STOP Won't STOP.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Mister E-Dog said:


> Wuts up homies?? Another year another show...thats tight!! Keep doing it BIG!!


 
It's my road dawg E! still makin that music carnal!.. you can't stop and won't stop either homie! Must be why we so tight after all deez yearz..shauuuuu


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Lord willing, i'm in!!!!!


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

Ttmft!:d


----------



## Jose/shanny (Oct 13, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT! We hope to see everyone wit us again this year.. siempre pa delante "Always moving forward"


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Lord willing, i'm in!!!!!


orale carnal!dis is big gato de lo*lystics, i knw you get dwn con puro chicano flavor!oldies ol sku,y todo, give us a call maybe we can hook you up for da show free of charge if u wanna b da dj fr da day n also sell ur c.d's! call da hot line 916 676-6803!


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

bump!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

Ttt
LAYITLOW, YOU GOTTA LOVE IT! 
STILL FUCKING UP....


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

exotic rider said:


> Ttt
> LAYITLOW, YOU GOTTA LOVE IT!
> STILL FUCKING UP....


:yessad: You're right about that homie... :banghead: 

TTT


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTMFT!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

vjo70764 said:


> TTMFT!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

:yes:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Ive supported lolystics show since 2007... aint no stoppin now


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

to the limited cc. lo*lystics cc. send our condolences for ur loss n we pray that god gives all of you the strength and endurance thru this dificult times,f theres any where we can send a donation plis post it ,sumwer on layitlow,god bless you all may she rest in peace, from all of us gato gee and the rest of us lo*lystic car club,


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

TTT!


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

93Brougham530 said:


> Ive supported lolystics show since 2007... aint no stoppin now



It's the support from homies like you that allow us to put on a great show. We're gonna take it old school and put on a show for a worthy cause. Thanks for supporting your LOCAL NORCAL CAR CLUB! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

That's right.. takin it back to the roots of lowrding. TTT for the weekend.. Stay tuned for more info.. See you at the next lolo show..


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Yowzers said:


> It's the support from homies like you that allow us to put on a great show. We're gonna take it old school and put on a show for a worthy cause. Thanks for supporting your LOCAL NORCAL CAR CLUB! :thumbsup:


wouldnt miss it for anything... :thumbsup:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

DESTINATION FAMILY WILL BE THERE


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

VALLES 65 DROP said:


> DESTINATION FAMILY WILL BE THERE


THANKS!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

ogbrkboy said:


> It's my road dawg E! still makin that music carnal!.. you can't stop and won't stop either homie! Must be why we so tight after all deez yearz..shauuuuu


Thats right homie...u know how we do it. :h5:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Mister E-Dog said:


> Thats right homie...u know how we do it. :h5:


And you know dis... 

TTT for the cultura.. for Lowriding pure and uncut..LO*LYSTICS Sept. 25th 2011..Gibson Ranch..


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

To the top


----------



## Johns 63 (Jun 5, 2011)

How can I pre reg for the show.


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

Are you guys going to put some categories in for cars with big wheels?....they/we like to get judged in the proper categories and your show would be the first to do it....something to think about!


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

Johns 63 said:


> How can I pre reg for the show.


YOU CAN CALL (916) 470-0208


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

209TIME!!! said:


> Are you guys going to put some categories in for cars with big wheels?....they/we like to get judged in the proper categories and your show would be the first to do it....something to think about!


ILL TALK TO THE REST OF THE HOMIES BUT I SEE WHY NOT.  AS SOON AS I FIND OUT ILL POST IT UP. THANKS FOR THE INPUT:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: TTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

We are going to be setting up pre-registration soon at WWW.lolystics.com, and also posting the registration form on here so you can print it out if you rather mail it in. You can also catch us at any of the shows coming up we'll have the forms ready to go. Thanks John 

like Shadow said feel free to call for more info. 916-676-6803 or 916-470-0208.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Whats' up Goose.. see you at you guys show :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

str8 loyalty.. whats good homie.. stay up!


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

ogbrkboy said:


> We are going to be setting up pre-registration soon at WWW.lolystics.com, and also posting the registration form on here so you can print it out if you rather mail it in. You can also catch us at any of the shows coming up we'll have the forms ready to go. Thanks John
> 
> like Shadow said feel free to call for more info. 916-676-6803 or 916-470-0208.


Nice.. cant wait..


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

209TIME!!! said:


> Are you guys going to put some categories in for cars with big wheels?....they/we like to get judged in the proper categories and your show would be the first to do it....something to think about!


WE WILL HAVE A DONK CLASS.


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

WE WILL HAVE A BIG WHEEL CLASS.:thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

vjo70764 said:


> WE WILL HAVE A DONK CLASS.



THATS COOL I THINK A LOT OF PEOPLE WILL LIKE THAT......:thumbsup:

just dont call it a donk class a donk is a 71-76 impala or caprice only

thats the correct meaning if any of you guys didnt know

GOOD LUCK WITH THE SHOW....AND THAT LOCATION LOOKS HELLA NICE...


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

uffin:uffin:


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46 (Oct 22, 2010)

T T T CANT WAIT....


----------



## Johns 63 (Jun 5, 2011)

Is it on grass or blacktop ? And did I hear of a class for best tradi


----------



## Johns 63 (Jun 5, 2011)

Did hear of a best traditional award??


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

FLEETMASTER_46 said:


> T T T CANT WAIT....


ME TO hno:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

FLEETMASTER_46 said:


> T T T CANT WAIT....


ME TO hno:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

WAT ARE THE CLASSES


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

IF U NEED ANOTHER D.J. MY CARNAL JO JO BE PUTTIN DOWN ! FROM DESTINATION - HE GOT THAT SHIT MAKE YOU SAY ALLDAY "WHO SINGS THAT" FIRME OLDIES AN OL SCHOOL!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

We're still working on the website, but here's the pre-reg form for everyone to print and mail with the registration fee. We will have an online registration form up on the website soon. Thanks for everyones support, this will be a great event for a worthy cause!


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

Check out the website: WWW.LOLYSTICS.COM for more info, pre-registration, and more...

uffin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Pre reg is 20 bucks!!! Thats the shit... ill print & fill it out and have it out soon.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

TTT!


----------



## jonmcpherson (Aug 22, 2008)

i am looking foward to the show....didnt go last year, but am glad to be planning the trip this year to support a good club with a show that has always been top notch.....


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

jonmcpherson said:


> i am looking foward to the show....didnt go last year, but am glad to be planning the trip this year to support a good club with a show that has always been top notch.....


Thanks for the support! It'll be a good show indeed! :naughty:


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

to the top


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wolverine (Dec 7, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTMFT THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THE SUPORT!


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTMFT!


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

2 WEEKS LEFT LETS KEEP THE ROLL CALL GOIN IF UR GUNNA ATTEND POST IN SHOWS AND EVENTS (AZTECAS B.B.Q JUNE 25TH.) CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU ALL THERE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Whats up everyone.. we will update everyone soon with more info.. stay tuned homies..


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


Q-VOLE!


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

ALL I GOT TO SAY ITS A DIRTY WORLD! FUCK ALL THOSE HATERS! CALLING GIBSON RANCH PARK AND TELLING THEM WE ARE HAVING A GANG FUNCTION AND THAT THEY SHOULD WATCH OUT. AINT THAT A BITCH! BITCHES DONT HATE CUZ WE CANT STOP! WONT STOP! SO I GUESS ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT SUPPORT OUR SHOW ARE GANG MEMBERS TOO! IS THE AMERICAN DIABETES ASSOCIATION A GANG TOO?I'M NOT THE TYPE OF PERSON WHO TALKS SHIT ON THE NET BUT THIS SHIT GOT ME PISSED OFF AND WANTED TO LET PEOPLE KNOW HOW MOTHERFUCKER ARE DIRTY!


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTMFT!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

it's motivation to keep moving forward against all odds..  whats up homie!!


----------



## M.G. 916 (Jun 6, 2011)

:yes: Always a good show and the hating lets you know that.:thumbsup: C U 9-25-11


ogbrkboy said:


> it's motivation to keep moving forward against all odds..  whats up homie!!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

M.G. 916 said:


> :yes: Always a good show and the hating lets you know that.:thumbsup: C U 9-25-11


We appreciate the support homie.. it's a trip what some will do to try and stop a good thing..If you guys have ever been to our show you know what it's all about.. If you didnt make it to the LO*LYSTICS shows in Woodland in 2007, 2008, 2009, or 2010 than this is the year to join us. We will be making something happen for all of our homies who drive them impalas and bombs, all the homies who roll them cutties, and regals and 5 window deluxe cab trokitas. We don't think your gang members cause you have a few tatts.. We don't judge or discriminate against our own community. That only makes in harder on all of us. As Lowriders, as Chicanos, anyone who ride on wires and whitewalls are already stereotyped enough.. We are part of it just like you guys.. We build em, we drive em, we show em, just like you


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

We're gonna take all the haterism with a grain of salt and keep it POSITIVE. Like they say... if you don't have haters, you ain't successful enough :roflmao:

All of this is just a testiment to our strength, loyalty, determination and passion for lowriding. 

CAN'T STOP, WON'T STOP! LO*LYSTICS doin' it with the help and support of our fellow lowriders for a great cause (American Diabetes Association)... See ya'll September 25th @ Gibson Ranch!uffin:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

STKN209 said:


>


Wish we could make this one homie, sounds like a great way to spend the day..


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

A BRO I HAD THAT HAPPEN TO OUR CLUB PEOPLE MAKIN PHONE CALLS TO SHUT US DOWN AT THE GATE .WE STILL HERE DESTINATION POR VIDA WE WILL BE THERE SUPPORT THE HOMIES 
:nicoderm::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Yowzers said:


> We're gonna take all the haterism with a grain of salt and keep it POSITIVE. Like they say... if you don't have haters, you ain't successful enough :roflmao:
> 
> *All of this is just a testiment to our strength, loyalty, determination and passion for lowriding.
> 
> *CAN'T STOP, WON'T STOP! LO*LYSTICS doin' it with the help and support of our fellow lowriders for a great cause (American Diabetes Association)... See ya'll September 25th @ Gibson Ranch!uffin:



That's whats up homie.. just like they can't claim our club's accomplishments in the lowrider game, they can't take our shine, our loyalty, or our passion.. They sure tryin though! :ugh:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

VALLES 65 DROP said:


> A BRO I HAD THAT HAPPEN TO OUR CLUB PEOPLE MAKIN PHONE CALLS TO SHUT US DOWN AT THE GATE .WE STILL HERE DESTINATION POR VIDA WE WILL BE THERE SUPPORT THE HOMIES
> :nicoderm::thumbsup::thumbsup:


You know what homie, it sucks but we can only control us and what we do.. too much politics in the lowrider game nowadays.. To you and yours stay up carnales.. We'll see you and shake hands when we see you out der..


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

WILL BE THERE


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

MR.BOULEVARD said:


> TTT


Thanks! Ttmft


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

JMTC said:


> WILL BE THERE


Thanks


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

ogbrkboy said:


> We appreciate the support homie.. it's a trip what some will do to try and stop a good thing..If you guys have ever been to our show you know what it's all about.. If you didnt make it to the LO*LYSTICS shows in Woodland in 2007, 2008, 2009, or 2010 than this is the year to join us. We will be making something happen for all of our homies who drive them impalas and bombs, all the homies who roll them cutties, and regals and 5 window deluxe cab trokitas. We don't think your gang members cause you have a few tatts.. We don't judge or discriminate against our own community. That only makes in harder on all of us. As Lowriders, as Chicanos, anyone who ride on wires and whitewalls are already stereotyped enough.. We are part of it just like you guys.. We build em, we drive em, we show em, just like you


:thumbsup:


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

TTT


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Johns 63 (Jun 5, 2011)

Manuel said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


 Ya a class for the old school look would be a good one


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

QVOLE!this is big gato gee,it seems that sume jente are just to bUzy tryin to keep putting salt in our game,by making calls to the law enforcement and telling em the same thing , about how wer a bunch of gang bangers,n this and that,they did dis at our last show but the finger was pointed at another club,and it wassent fair,i totally ignore it!but when i keep hearing the same words from this woman i know its their m.o ,they cant even be slick about it!they use the same word's the same hate,wat they need to do is concentrate on their show,we might have to regroup and as of now,we just have to make sure the place will be the right place where noboby will get sweated for any little reason,wer expected to get more security and theres alot more rules,the whole point is to keep it fun so evryone can enjoy the show like so many weve had!we got plenty of time im just keeping evryone on point!so the soon as we can will give you the up's and more info!MUCHAS GRACIAS CON AMOR Y RESPETO! big gato gee n the rest of the lo*lystics car club,


----------



## M.G. 916 (Jun 6, 2011)

LO*LYSTICS said:


> QVOLE!this is big gato gee,it seems that sume jente are just to bUzy tryin to keep putting salt in our game,by making calls to the law enforcement and telling em the same thing,its their m.o ,they cant even be slick about it!they use the same word's the same hate,wat they need to do is concentrate on their show,we might have to regroup cause as of now ,we might make sum changes on our spot,becouse of dis phone calls ,the man at gibson ranch really want's to be out there and want to check evrycar and person ,he dint even want to hear any hip hop he said,he was gonna be there ,personally to look over evryones shoulder to mak sure no one s drinking a beer!so gess what!were not goin to put our people thru that!were not gonna stereo type anyone and tell you wat you can or cant hear on your stereo!were gonna find a kool lil spot for evryone to come and enjoy the show or picnic we can still give away trophys n do it all,it might even be free to all the entrys will see ,but one thing for sure is that we WILL HAVE SOMETHING FOR THE JENTE! ORALE PUES WE DON'T HAVE ALOT OF FERIA BUT WE DO HAVE OUR HEART AND DEDICATION TO OUR FELLOW LOW RIDER CLUBS N SOLO RIDERS ,WILL KEEP YOU UP ON GAME ,siempre BIG GATO GEE president of the LO*LYSTICS CAR CLUB NOR-CAL,


What's up Cat? F*** them haters, do what you do and continue to throw a good show. C u at the show.:thumbsup:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

M.G. 916 said:


> What's up Cat? F*** them haters, do what you do and continue to throw a good show. C u at the show.:thumbsup:


 Thanks for the support


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

What happened this year aint koo..not just for us but for lowriding and lowrider mag and all of our clubs in Nor Cal. We decided not to work with a promoter this year for many very good reasons, but we never surrendered our date or our commitment to lowriding. Our club didnt fold and we were told that if there was gonna be another show at the fairgrounds it would be on a different date point blank. Next thing we know flyers are claiming a 5th annual woodland show. That shit is dirty but i guess thats business right As a club we have values  and a lot of pride and we weren't gonna put those down just cause someone invested $$ money in our show. Our last promoter paid the sanctioning fee $$ to LRM, paid for the big truck to show up, wanted to work with the LO*LYSTICS cause we had established a good thing in Northern Califas.. and then when we got on the line told us we couldnt wear our club colors at our own show:thumbsdown: oh yeah then they told us we could not mention the lowrider cultura, and couldnt mention hispanic heritage month (September) or Chicanismo or anything to do wit La Raza....trip! But we held our ground.. I could go on and on, but I won't.. Wrong is wrong, a new promoter shouldn't have stepped on our tail on our date at the location we held for years and claim it as their own. This year of all years on our 25th anniversary we CANT STOP and WONT STOP. The roadblocks being put in front of us will be overcome. like Gato said we got time.. its supposed to be fun..


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Right on Gato...you know how we do it. 

Happy fathers day everyone!


----------



## Johns 63 (Jun 5, 2011)

Just heard the news on people calling up to try to stop a good show. Im looking forward to attending the show at gibson ranch ,im coming out to support the show.


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

Johns 63 said:


> Just heard the news on people calling up to try to stop a good show. Im looking forward to attending the show at gibson ranch ,im coming out to support the show.


Thanks for the support!


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

Lets all support Lolystics!! Gibson Ranch is a nice location for families to spend the day. We all need to stick together.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

MR.BOULEVARD said:


> Lets all support Lolystics!! Gibson Ranch is a nice location for families to spend the day. We all need to stick together.


:h5: unidos 

We will continue to move ahead.. stay tuned


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

LO*LYSTICS day club count!!


1. LO*LYSTICS
2. *EXCANDALOW*
3.?


----------



## M.G. 916 (Jun 6, 2011)

Gonna be there to support lolystics where ever the show goes down.


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T
FOR THE HOMIES
DO YOUR THING LO LYSTICS...
:thumbsup:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

LO*LYSTICS said:


> QVOLE!this is big gato gee,it seems that sume jente are just to bUzy tryin to keep putting salt in our game,by making calls to the law enforcement and telling em the same thing , about how wer a bunch of gang bangers,n this and that,they did dis at our last show but the finger was pointed at another club,and it wassent fair,i totally ignore it!but when i keep hearing the same words from this woman i know its their m.o ,they cant even be slick about it!they use the same word's the same hate,wat they need to do is concentrate on their show,we might have to regroup and as of now,we just have to make sure the place will be the right place where noboby will get sweated for any little reason,wer expected to get more security and theres alot more rules,the whole point is to keep it fun so evryone can enjoy the show like so many weve had!we got plenty of time im just keeping evryone on point!so the soon as we can will give you the up's and more info!MUCHAS GRACIAS CON AMOR Y RESPETO! big gato gee n the rest of the lo*lystics car club,


dam homie thats fucked up someones getting dirty huh.:wow:


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

NORCAL RIDAHZ CAR SHOW AND HOP SUNDAY, JUNE 26TH OAK GROVE PARK STOCKTON, CA.


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

M.G. 916 said:


> What's up Cat? F*** them haters, do what you do and continue to throw a good show. C u at the show.:thumbsup:


yeah! you already knowin,except .it gets harder,cus evrytime we mention car show,they come up with all this rules and it really is about feria!so,the longest we keep getting the support were getting no matter what we throw, it will be for all of you that been supporting us ,and when its said and done its all of us together as one !qvo! one love!que no! gracias carnal.:thumbsup:


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

lo*lystics will be there!:naughty::nicoderm: whats up homeboys ds big gato!shaaaau!


----------



## SHAMELE$$ (Jul 21, 2006)

WILL B THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT FOR SACRA!!


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46 (Oct 22, 2010)

WE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE LO*LYSTICS FAMILIA AND A GREAT SHOW TTMFT F**K THA HATERS CANT STOP WONT STOP..... STAYIN TRU TO THE CULTURE N WHAT ITS REALLY ABOUT....... SEE YOU THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46 (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

EXCANDALOW said:


> LO*LYSTICS day club count!!
> 
> 
> 1. LO*LYSTICS
> ...


Thanks for the support homies


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

Just want to thank everyone for all the support


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:

What's up gente!! 

Gato G whats up jefe! 

Shadow whats good in the V carnal!..


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

ogbrkboy said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> What's up gente!!
> 
> ...


SAME OLD STUFF!


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks go out to all the clubs and solo riders for their support. We've got some updates to announce soon, so stay tuned! 

TTT!


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

ttmft!


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

Yowzers said:


> Thanks go out to all the clubs and solo riders for their support. We've got some updates to announce soon, so stay tuned!
> 
> TTT!


:thumbsup:


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

What up Lo*lystics! u know the Moreno Familia got your back 100! I know the 0ld Illusion homboys don't go on here but there ready to roll wherever its going down.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

loco 66 said:


> :thumbsup:





Johns 63 said:


> Just heard the news on people calling up to try to stop a good show. Im looking forward to attending the show at gibson ranch ,im coming out to support the show.





MR.BOULEVARD said:


> Lets all support Lolystics!! Gibson Ranch is a nice location for families to spend the day. We all need to stick together.





EXCANDALOW said:


> LO*LYSTICS day club count!!
> 
> 
> 1. LO*LYSTICS
> ...





M.G. 916 said:


> Gonna be there to support lolystics where ever the show goes down.





chonga said:


> :thumbsup:





NOKNORCALI said:


> T
> T
> T
> FOR THE HOMIES
> ...





SHAMELE$$ said:


> WILL B THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT FOR SACRA!!





FLEETMASTER_46 said:


> WE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE LO*LYSTICS FAMILIA AND A GREAT SHOW TTMFT F**K THA HATERS CANT STOP WONT STOP..... STAYIN TRU TO THE CULTURE N WHAT ITS REALLY ABOUT....... SEE YOU THERE :thumbsup:





FLEETMASTER_46 said:


>





MR.BOULEVARD said:


> T
> T
> T





NOKNORCALI said:


> :thumbsup:





moreno54 said:


> What up Lo*lystics! u know the Moreno Familia got your back 100! I know the 0ld Illusion homboys don't go on here but there ready to roll wherever its going down.


Feels good to have strong support from our fellow riders. We're stayin sharp and continuing to plan a great event for you guys and your familias.. can't let too many details out so we don't get any more anonymous phone calls tryin to kill our event, but stay tuned everyone..


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

ogbrkboy said:


> Feels good to have strong support from our fellow riders. We're stayin sharp and continuing to plan a great event for you guys and your familias.. can't let too many details out so we don't get any more anonymous phone calls tryin to kill our event, but stay tuned everyone..


"DO YOUR THANG F**K WHAT THEY LOOKING AT" words from Ice Cube 

keep up the great work LO LYSTICS many will follow :thumbsup:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHAMELE$$ (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

SixDeuce said:


> :wave: :thumbsup:


Thanks for all the support


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

Can't stop! Won't stop! Will not be stopped! So let all the haters know


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

vjo70764 said:


> Can't stop! Won't stop! Will not be stopped! So let all the haters know


:rant:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

ogbrkboy said:


> Feels good to have strong support from our fellow riders. We're stayin sharp and continuing to plan a great event for you guys and your familias.. can't let too many details out so we don't get any more anonymous phone calls tryin to kill our event, but stay tuned everyone..


:shh::biggrin: BLVD IMAGE WILL BE THERE OR WHEREVER TO SUPPORT THE HOMEBOYS FROM LO*LYSTICS :shh:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

loco 66 said:


> :shh::biggrin: BLVD IMAGE WILL BE THERE OR WHEREVER TO SUPPORT THE HOMEBOYS FROM LO*LYSTICS :shh:


THANK YOU! THATS WHAT IT IS ALL ABOUT.SUPPORTING FELLOW RIDERS. AND TO THE PERSON WHOEVER CALLED TO PUT SALT ON OUR GAME. THANK YOU!! BECAUSE OUR THING IS GOING TO BE EVEN MORE BETTER FOR OUR SUPPORTERS! TRUST ME A DAY NO ONE WILL FORGET! ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU! LIKE MY HOMEBOY SAID "WHEN PEOPLE HATE ITS CUZ YOUR DOING GOOD"


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTMFT!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

vjo70764 said:


> TTMFT!


 
Thats a big 10-4 good buddy... 

Hey carnal.. streetlow is having a show and swap at the yolo county fairgrounds coming up.. let's represent..


----------



## 50 BOMBA (Mar 5, 2008)

* qvole's carnalito i send mines in full blast of respecto's to all my loved one's.carnal just stay strong,positive,dont let them see you sweat,sab sque they can't keep a good man down.keep your heads up only the strong survive, you know how we do it carnal, rather its gang related or not its still low riding.we respect the peace,unity,back stabbers etc ....q-ueno.trust me brother i had to learn the hard way.as long as your strong on the push,pull,strive attitude no one can come between struggle to do bigger and better things in the lowrider move ment.til then carnalito's lets keep putting the northern califas on the map.like all the car clubs in sacra been doing these past week's,month's.there's always a rebel,hater,jealousy can killll. a real man dont let the small thing's in life get to him q-ueno carnal.til then bro keep pushing that strong line.to all my lolystic famillia.alratos your homeboys y destination car club weeeeezzaa shhhaaaaaa......*


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

ogbrkboy said:


> Thats a big 10-4 good buddy...
> 
> Hey carnal.. streetlow is having a show and swap at the yolo county fairgrounds coming up.. let's represent..


I'M DOWN!


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

50 BOMBA said:


> * qvole's carnalito i send mines in full blast of respecto's to all my loved one's.carnal just stay strong,positive,dont let them see you sweat,sab sque they can't keep a good man down.keep your heads up only the strong survive, you know how we do it carnal, rather its gang related or not its still low riding.we respect the peace,unity,back stabbers etc ....q-ueno.trust me brother i had to learn the hard way.as long as your strong on the push,pull,strive attitude no one can come between struggle to do bigger and better things in the lowrider move ment.til then carnalito's lets keep putting the northern califas on the map.like all the car clubs in sacra been doing these past week's,month's.there's always a rebel,hater,jealousy can killll. a real man dont let the small thing's in life get to him q-ueno carnal.til then bro keep pushing that strong line.to all my lolystic famillia.alratos your homeboys y destination car club weeeeezzaa shhhaaaaaa......*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

I THINK THE HOMIE MARK FROM ACT FAST BAIL BONDS HAS A DUNK TANK.......HOW ABOUT WE PUT GATO IN IT AND CHARGE $5 FOR CHARITY TO TAKE A SHOT AT DUNKING HIM!:rofl:


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

Los Compadres said:


> I THINK THE HOMIE MARK FROM ACT FAST BAIL BONDS HAS A DUNK TANK.......HOW ABOUT WE PUT GATO IN IT AND CHARGE $5 FOR CHARITY TO TAKE A SHOT AT DUNKING HIM!:rofl:


 N der we go!shaaau! how about we dunk you!israel como as cambiado! but hey maybe ill take one for da team que no! ay le llegas al mariachi carnal!:naughty::naughty:


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

well all the shows ive been to dis year have bin pretty firme specially seeing all the homeboys and people i know,i also got to talk to alot of jente and i was pleased to know how much support and encouragement i got ,were very thankfull,like i said before ,maybe next time there will be two shows on difrent days,we will be posting our new site for our function,im already knowing the hatter call's will continue but im not tripping on that anymore , one thing i know we had to change the location cus the new care taker really got on he's toe's and wanted to sweat evryone at the gate at one point he dint even want to hear any hip-hop on the car stereos ,thats when i told my homeboy ,chale we don't need to treat our people like criminals cus of a hatter calling in telling them dis n dat ,cus the jente are the ones that will make this thing work itself out!we do plan something really good and with all the chicano lowrider flavor that were used to,once again much love con respetos to all the clubs out there supporting this happening, siempre big gato gee and the rest of the lo*lystics.


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

FAMILY FIRST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

ICEE*63 said:


> FAMILY FIRST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


What's up Rich! How's the car coming along? Thanks for the support !


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

LO*LYSTICS said:


> well all the shows ive been to dis year have bin pretty firme specially seeing all the homeboys and people i know,i also got to talk to alot of jente and i was pleased to know how much support and encouragement i got ,were very thankfull,like i said before ,maybe next time there will be two shows on difrent days,we will be posting our new site for our function,im already knowing the hatter call's will continue but im not tripping on that anymore , one thing i know we had to change the location cus the new care taker really got on he's toe's and wanted to sweat evryone at the gate at one point he dint even want to hear any hip-hop on the car stereos ,thats when i told my homeboy ,chale we don't need to treat our people like criminals cus of a hatter calling in telling them dis n dat ,cus the jente are the ones that will make this thing work itself out!we do plan something really good and with all the chicano lowrider flavor that were used to,once again much love con respetos to all the clubs out there supporting this happening, siempre big gato gee and the rest of the lo*lystics.


Jefe, i got some good news today carnal... talk to you later.. left the hotline phone at home today..


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

ICEE*63 said:


> FAMILY FIRST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


Right on Rich! 



vjo70764 said:


> What's up Rich! How's the car coming along? Thanks for the support !


X2! Let's keep this TTT.. can't stop won't stop..today is a good day..


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

JULY 23RD KMART STOCKTON BLVD
FREE PARK & SHINE
COME OUT & KICK IT
TELL YOUR FRIENDS


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

exotic rider said:


> JULY 23RD KMART STOCKTON BLVD
> FREE PARK & SHINE
> COME OUT & KICK IT
> TELL YOUR FRIENDS


Will try to cruise by that way homie.. :thumbsup: Does Kmart still have the deli with them sandwiches and Nachos?


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

vjo70764 said:


> Thanks for all the support


 right on homie:thumbsup: wherever the show ends up being:nicoderm:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

ogbrkboy said:


> Will try to cruise by that way homie.. :thumbsup: Does Kmart still have the deli with them sandwiches and Nachos?


 :yessad:THEY HAVE A DELI. BUT IT'S NOT THE SAME.:nosad:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:COOL:


----------



## M.G. 916 (Jun 6, 2011)

TTT for Lo*lystics


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

ICEE*63 said:


> FAMILY FIRST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


 :naughty: orale ,hometown, gracias for da support,we will overcome its gona be like thee old days simple and fun,puro low rider flavor,


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

simon! BUT I THINK SOMEONE IS BITING DER NAIL'S ALL THE WAY TO THE BONE!OUCH!! RITE ABOUT NOW FEEL ME!hno: will see you all over der carnal ,gracias por todo,one love---big cat


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

M.G. 916 said:


> TTT for Lo*lystics


what up?freaky,simon que si its on once again the summer is hot the ranflas are riding ,life is good ,gracias carnal!!!:rofl::thumbsup:


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

:naughty:


SixDeuce said:


> right on homie:thumbsup: wherever the show ends up being:nicoderm:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTMFT it sounds like the war over here Thanks to everyone for the support


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

ttt


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

uffin:


ICEE*63 said:


> FAMILY FIRST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


hno::naughty::naughty:uffin:uffin::roflmao:


----------



## OneSweet63 (Apr 20, 2004)

Yowzers said:


> Proceeds from the LO*LYSTICS CAR SHOW will be donated to the American Diabetes Association so please come out and support a great cause!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hopefully Impalas Salinas Valley Chapter will be there to support you guys. I drove my 63 to the Woodland show last year and to the Devotion Show that just past and I must say I had a blast in your area. Much props goes out to you guys for donating to the American Diabeties Assocation. Being a TYPE 1 diabetic for 27 years and lowriding for 15 years have not been easy but just like anything else, one must overcome obstacles to rise to the top just like you guys have. Hope to see you there:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

OneSweet63 said:


> Hopefully Impalas Salinas Valley Chapter will be there to support you guys. I drove my 63 to the Woodland show last year and to the Devotion Show that just past and I must say I had a blast in your area. Much props goes out to you guys for donating to the American Diabeties Assocation. Being a TYPE 1 diabetic for 27 years and lowriding for 15 years have not been easy but just like anything else, one must overcome obstacles to rise to the top just like you guys have. Hope to see you there:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


HOPE TP SEE YOU GUYS THERE! THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

ttt


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

keepin it TTT what's good homies! 

We gonna be chilling in the park on a sunday.. September 25th to be exact.. Gato Gee, me n the rest of thee LO*LYSTIC homies. Playin all day music, sitting in a chair in tha shade with your gente n your familia..while your lowrider shines for everyone to see! you can come and go as you please..and sabes que.. it's gonna be FREE  Because see... We know all about lowrider flavor, we know all about the Lowrider culture and the good ole days of lowriding.. We do it, we lived it, and we bringin it back to Northern Cali in 2011.. This isn't just an event to us...This is us after 25 years as a lowrider club, putting it out there for our community, our folks, family, and friends... We still here, we didn't fold, we didnt even bend  All them lies being told only make us stronger and more committed to this... We are talking about real LOWRIDING not show promoting.....We're not out stealing dates, or ideas, or locations.. and we sure aint trying to create an empire... year after year we'll be here..doing what Lowriders do. 

We inviteing all the homies to come celebrate our special day with us.. we gonna have a funky good time.. We haven't had much info cause we been working so hard on this.. but gato gee will be puttin everyone up on game soon..


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

LO*LYSTICS said:


> N der we go!shaaau! how about we dunk you!israel como as cambiado! but hey maybe ill take one for da team que no! ay le llegas al mariachi carnal!:naughty::naughty:


 
Tu sabes carnal.....si te metes tu me meto yo!!:thumbsup:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

A TODA MADRE said:


> keepin it TTT what's good homies!
> 
> We gonna be chilling in the park on a sunday.. September 25th to be exact.. Gato Gee, me n the rest of thee LO*LYSTIC homies. Playin all day music, sitting in a chair in tha shade with your gente n your familia..while your lowrider shines for everyone to see! you can come and go as you please..and sabes que.. it's gonna be FREE  Because see... We know all about lowrider flavor, we know all about the Lowrider culture and the good ole days of lowriding.. We do it, we lived it, and we bringin it back to Northern Cali in 2011.. This isn't just an event to us...This is us after 25 years as a lowrider club, putting it out there for our community, our folks, family, and friends... We still here, we didn't fold, we didnt even bend  All them lies being told only make us stronger and more committed to this... We are talking about real LOWRIDING not show promoting.....We're not out stealing dates, or ideas, or locations.. and we sure aint trying to create an empire... year after year we'll be here..doing what Lowriders do.
> 
> We inviteing all the homies to come celebrate our special day with us.. we gonna have a funky good time.. We haven't had much info cause we been working so hard on this.. but gato gee will be puttin everyone up on game soon..


TTMFT


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

U know the $ACRA bombas will b N the house can't wait! !!! *











* CAN*T $TOP WON*T $TOP


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

ONCE AGAIN THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT!:thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

925rider said:


>





~G STYLE 62~ said:


>


:wave::wave::wave::wave: LOOKS LIKE I WILL MAKE IT FOR THE 23 OF JULY CANT WAIT! AND GOT THE 4TH OF SEPT SAVED ALREADY!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT!!


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTMFT!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Sounds good!!


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thank you so much! and Happy 25th to your Car Club I LOWRIDE FOR THE FUN OF IT AND TO MAKE THE KIDS SMILE! :biggrin: SEE YOU IN SEPTEMBER


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

JUSTROLLIN916 said:


> Thank you so much! and Happy 25th to your Car Club I LOWRIDE FOR THE FUN OF IT AND TO MAKE THE KIDS SMILE! :biggrin: SEE YOU IN SEPTEMBER


THANK YOU! THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT. GETTING TOGETHER WITH YOUR FAMILY AND KICKIN IT WITH YOUR LOWRIDER FAMILY! ENJOYING GOOD FOOD AND MUSIC AT THE PARK LIKE BACK IN THE DAYS.


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTMFT!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

what's happening.!. just a weekend bump for all da homies.. its gonna be some perfect weather to bring them rides out this weekend... :thumbsup: TTT for lowriding in Northern Cali


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

Los Compadres said:


> Tu sabes carnal.....si te metes tu me meto yo!!:thumbsup:


mejor metete!come on carnal!i dnt thnk s big enouph for me!hahaha! ay le yegas para que te avietes una playa!!shuuuy!


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

moreno54 said:


> U know the $ACRA bombas will b N the house can't wait! !!! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


orale pues!its all good carnales ,welcome aboard!vamonos recio!!:biggrin::thumbsup::naughty:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

moreno54 said:


> U know the $ACRA bombas will b N the house can't wait! !!! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bring them bombitas out homie ya sabes....loooookin cleeeean homie..


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

Eddie-Money said:


> *TTT*


 Good looking ! TTMFT!


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTMFT!


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTMFT! WHERE IS EVERYONE AT?:dunno: SHIT! PRETTY SOON I'M GOING TO BE TALKING TO MYSELF TOO!!!!:rofl::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
:rofl:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

mabeg said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

vjo70764 said:


> TTMFT! WHERE IS EVERYONE AT?:dunno: SHIT! PRETTY SOON I'M GOING TO BE TALKING TO MYSELF TOO!!!!:rofl::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::rofl:


Right here carnal! Work n everything else has been off the hook lately but we in dis till the wheels fall off carnal.


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

vjo70764 said:


> TTMFT! WHERE IS EVERYONE AT?:dunno: SHIT! PRETTY SOON I'M GOING TO BE TALKING TO MYSELF TOO!!!!:rofl::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> :rofl:


No wonder you're always mumbling to yourself! HAHAHAHAHA :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

Yowzers said:


> No wonder you're always mumbling to yourself! HAHAHAHAHA :roflmao::roflmao:


:buttkick::twak:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

A TODA MADRE said:


> Right here carnal! Work n everything else has been off the hook lately but we in dis till the wheels fall off carnal.


I FEEL YOU. I DO THE SAME


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

what's up everyone.. hope everyone is preparing to load up the grills, chairs, and canopies on September 25th.. LO*LYSTICS doin it again to end the summer with a bang!


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

LO*LYSTICS said:


>


QVOLE! here is the flyer for our show n shine n our 25th anniversary,its also mexican independencia,so we put together a lil of evrything in it,pura cultura,first i would like to personally thank all the jente for your support,all the clubs that told us not to get discouraged,the new thing now ,i really feel bad cus at this show,we cant have no vendors or charge the entry fee,as you remember the profits wer suppost to have went to the diabetis foundation,we were sopposed to have the charity show at GIVSON RANCH,and because of all the hatter calls they got ,they wanted us to sweat evryone at the door ,so we said chale ,we can't treat our people like criminals,cus this dude was gonna be out there the day of the show checking out even peoples cups to make sure there wassent even beer in 'em,so for ALL YOU HATTERS THAT CALLED THE COPS at GIVSON RANCH<well you messed it up for the charity,it was gonna be a good thing so ,now we went to our second choise and got discovery park wich is firme and it will be a free show no charge ,its a picnic and were gona have a blast,special awards,musica,food you can bring your own pisto>:O) ,were gona do it old school style so save the date .and we hope to see all of you there ,and where ever you end up on this date what really matters to us ,is that all of you have a good time and make it home safe, thanks alot from me big gato gee and the rest of the LO*LYSTICS CAR CLUB,uffin:


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

LO*LYSTICS said:


>


ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME FIRST COME FIRST SERVE BASIS,PLENTY OF ROOM NICE PICNIC AREA,BRING YOUR OWN BEER>),FREE FREE FREE!!!!!SIMON QUE SI ,SAVE YOUR MONEY FOR OTHER IMPORTANT THINGS ,THIS SHOW WILL BE FREE TO EVRYONE COME AND EAT SOME GOOD FOOD LISTEN TO SOME GOOD MUSIC AND ENJOY THE DAY WITH ALL THE CLUBS WE MUST SHOW OUR YOUNGER GENERATIONS THAT WITH UNITY WE CAN COME ALONG WAY!THATS WHY THERE ARE CAR CLUBS THIS IS HOW WE REPRESENT OUR TRADITION OF LOWRIDING,WE NEED TO SHOW OTHERS THAT WERE NOT CRIMINALS THAT THIS IS OUR LIFESTYLE AND WERE HERE TO STAY,THERE IS ALWAYS GONNA BE THOSE WHO ARE ABOUT MONEY AND HATTRED,BUT THRU OUR UNITY WE CAN GO A LONG WAY,WEVE DONE IT FOR 25 YEARS NOW AND WE GONA LOW RIDE INTO THE FUTURE!MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT! SIEMPRE BIG GATO GEE, uffin: FREE! FREE! FREE! SHOW N PICNIC!SHAAAAU!:thumbsup:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

LO*LYSTICS said:


>


 THAT'S WHATS UP!


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

TTT! Lo*Lystics gonna do it big again for 2011... Our 25th year representing the lowrider culture as a club and our 7th annual show for our fellow lowriders... Thanks for your dedication and support! Get ready to have a great time with your friends and family... Sept. 25th at Discovery Park!


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

vjo70764 said:


> TTMFT! WHERE IS EVERYONE AT?:dunno: SHIT! PRETTY SOON I'M GOING TO BE TALKING TO MYSELF TOO!!!!:rofl::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> :rofl:


 hahahaha!!simon que si ,hey maybe ill tilt my own crown too que no!!!!!!!!shaaaaau!


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

LO*LYSTICS said:


>


TTMFT!


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

vjo70764 said:


> [/QUOTE
> /////
> ////////////////
> AHHH SHIT SOUNDS GOOD
> :thumbsup:


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

O Fosho! b.y.o.b Im feeln it & its rite down the street from the casa. TTT for homies


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

LO*LYSTICS said:


> ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME FIRST COME FIRST SERVE BASIS,PLENTY OF ROOM NICE PICNIC AREA,BRING YOUR OWN BEER>),FREE FREE FREE!!!!!SIMON QUE SI ,SAVE YOUR MONEY FOR OTHER IMPORTANT THINGS ,THIS SHOW WILL BE FREE TO EVRYONE COME AND EAT SOME GOOD FOOD LISTEN TO SOME GOOD MUSIC AND ENJOY THE DAY WITH ALL THE CLUBS WE MUST SHOW OUR YOUNGER GENERATIONS THAT WITH UNITY WE CAN COME ALONG WAY!THATS WHY THERE ARE CAR CLUBS THIS IS HOW WE REPRESENT OUR TRADITION OF LOWRIDING,WE NEED TO SHOW OTHERS THAT WERE NOT CRIMINALS THAT THIS IS OUR LIFESTYLE AND WERE HERE TO STAY,THERE IS ALWAYS GONNA BE THOSE WHO ARE ABOUT MONEY AND HATTRED,BUT THRU OUR UNITY WE CAN GO A LONG WAY,WEVE DONE IT FOR 25 YEARS NOW AND WE GONA LOW RIDE INTO THE FUTURE!MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT! SIEMPRE BIG GATO GEE, uffin: FREE! FREE! FREE! SHOW N PICNIC!SHAAAAU!:thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

*THE REAL ONE*



LO*LYSTICS said:


>


 As they say the original is always the best..we ain't faking this, LoLystics Car Club Nor Cal brought the end of year event to Woodland and all of NorCal in 2007' 2008' 2009' AND 2010 and you can take that to the bank CON SAFOS! Don't buy that fake 5th annual, enough is enough homies! Arm yourself wit da truth and go where your heart takes you from der...we done wit the mentiras...support them local clubs that breathe life to lowriding! Disrespecting the game ain't no joke, the first two letters in lowriding stand for LOYALTY! Shhhhhhhaaaauuuuuuu....Gato G we got you homie..let's make it happen again. CANT STOP, AND WONT STOP, WILL NOT STOP


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

TTMFT! uffin:


----------



## spiderz (Mar 12, 2006)

ll b their........................:thumbsup:


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

Shout out to all the clubs, solo riders, sponsors, families & friends giving us the support and motivation to put on a great family event!

It's going down at Discovery Park in Sacramento so see ya'll September 25th!!

LO*LYSTICS... CAN'T STOP, WON'T STOP! :boink:


----------



## M.G. 916 (Jun 6, 2011)

LO*LYSTICS said:


> ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME FIRST COME FIRST SERVE BASIS,PLENTY OF ROOM NICE PICNIC AREA,BRING YOUR OWN BEER>),FREE FREE FREE!!!!!SIMON QUE SI ,SAVE YOUR MONEY FOR OTHER IMPORTANT THINGS ,THIS SHOW WILL BE FREE TO EVRYONE COME AND EAT SOME GOOD FOOD LISTEN TO SOME GOOD MUSIC AND ENJOY THE DAY WITH ALL THE CLUBS WE MUST SHOW OUR YOUNGER GENERATIONS THAT WITH UNITY WE CAN COME ALONG WAY!THATS WHY THERE ARE CAR CLUBS THIS IS HOW WE REPRESENT OUR TRADITION OF LOWRIDING,WE NEED TO SHOW OTHERS THAT WERE NOT CRIMINALS THAT THIS IS OUR LIFESTYLE AND WERE HERE TO STAY,THERE IS ALWAYS GONNA BE THOSE WHO ARE ABOUT MONEY AND HATTRED,BUT THRU OUR UNITY WE CAN GO A LONG WAY,WEVE DONE IT FOR 25 YEARS NOW AND WE GONA LOW RIDE INTO THE FUTURE!MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT! SIEMPRE BIG GATO GEE, uffin: FREE! FREE! FREE! SHOW N PICNIC!SHAAAAU!:thumbsup:


:yes: What up Cat? Gonna be there bright and early with my plate and fork. HaHa:thumbsup:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTMFT! Thanks to everyone for all the Support!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

It's gonna be on and crackin'... Can't wait! hno: :biggrin:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

sounds like gonna b a good time!!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanking everybody for that support!! We feeling good right now.. everyone is gonna enjoy the Q-VO band, they play that music that we all love to cruise to and chill to...We hope to see them go real far!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

Chicano Legacy will be in the house. Been supporting for years can't wait to do it again, To The Top!


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

66 fleetwood said:


> Chicano Legacy will be in the house. Been supporting for years can't wait to do it again, To The Top!


 Thanks can't wait!


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## 50 BOMBA (Mar 5, 2008)

*qvole's to mi hente sound's good let's do thisssss...*

:biggrin::biggrin: qvole to all thee lolystic famillia,i send mines in full blast of respectos,honor, sound's good on the show,good park,good cause time to represent the big unity on the lowrider movement,our people,our original tradition,so we all can come together as one.like the old day's queno gato.back then we didnt have fee's, feddia for this and that.this is a good chance for all hente to just relaxe enjoy the nice weather.put all difference's to the side.let's keep it positive attitude bring the sacramento back.no no if you still want to do that carnalito i got you.i got all respecto's for you guy's.sab-sque i missed all your recent show's but here to support the carnal's this year queno.set a positive in the lowrider movement of today.orole pues carnalito's keep on pushing that strong line do what you do.dont let the little people in our life's struggle of today keep us down.alway's keep your head up,queno raza....:biggrin::biggrin:alrato's carnal i send mine in full respecto's,to all my loved one's y lolystic famillia.....


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

mabeg said:


> TTT


 Thanks for all the support


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> :wave:


 Good looking out!


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

50 BOMBA said:


> :biggrin::biggrin: qvole to all thee lolystic famillia,i send mines in full blast of respectos,honor, sound's good on the show,good park,good cause time to represent the big unity on the lowrider movement,our people,our original tradition,so we all can come together as one.like the old day's queno gato.back then we didnt have fee's, feddia for this and that.this is a good chance for all hente to just relaxe enjoy the nice weather.put all difference's to the side.let's keep it positive attitude bring the sacramento back.no no if you still want to do that carnalito i got you.i got all respecto's for you guy's.sab-sque i missed all your recent show's but here to support the carnal's this year queno.set a positive in the lowrider movement of today.orole pues carnalito's keep on pushing that strong line do what you do.dont let the little people in our life's struggle of today keep us down.alway's keep your head up,queno raza....:biggrin::biggrin:alrato's carnal i send mine in full respecto's,to all my loved one's y lolystic famillia.....


 Well said Carnal


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

To The Top


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

50 BOMBA said:


> :biggrin::biggrin: qvole to all thee lolystic famillia,i send mines in full blast of respectos,honor, sound's good on the show,good park,good cause time to represent the big unity on the lowrider movement,our people,our original tradition,so we all can come together as one.like the old day's queno gato.back then we didnt have fee's, feddia for this and that.this is a good chance for all hente to just relaxe enjoy the nice weather.put all difference's to the side.let's keep it positive attitude bring the sacramento back.no no if you still want to do that carnalito i got you.i got all respecto's for you guy's.sab-sque i missed all your recent show's but here to support the carnal's this year queno.set a positive in the lowrider movement of today.orole pues carnalito's keep on pushing that strong line do what you do.dont let the little people in our life's struggle of today keep us down.alway's keep your head up,queno raza....:biggrin::biggrin:alrato's carnal i send mine in full respecto's,to all my loved one's y lolystic famillia.....


Q_Vole carnal...simon homie, you got the feeling like we got it, what we talked about is till the plan.. Te hablo alratos and we can go over the details  It's this type of unity that we love.. no status trips, just good gente doing good things..Even though they say we are all bad.. we prove them wrong with our toy drives, with our benefits, small shows that give back to something in our own communities.... Stay up carnal.. we'll talk to you you soon and once again thank you for being the homie and supporting!!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT ! time to go work on that ride and maybe take it for a spin later...


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

Hmmmm, from all this drama that's going on in LA right now for their show....ummm yeah, see ya'll Sept 25th!!! 

~*TTT*~


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

Yowzers said:


> Shout out to all the clubs, solo riders, sponsors, families & friends giving us the support and motivation to put on a great family event!
> 
> It's going down at Discovery Park in Sacramento so see ya'll September 25th!!
> 
> LO*LYSTICS... CAN'T STOP, WON'T STOP! :boink:


DATS RITE HOMEBOYS Y FAMILIAS THE TIME HAS COME WEN WE WILL UNITE ONCE AGAIN AT THEE END OF THE YEAR,WE BEEN DOING IT FOR THE LAST 5YRS ,WER PRETTY MUCH DONE TRIPPIN ON ALL THE FAKE ASS ISSUES DAT THIS PEOPLE ARE TRYING TO DO BY PUTTING THEMSELFS ON TOP OF THE WORLD ,TO KEEP IT REAL THE PEOPLE THE RAZA ALL THE LOWRIDERS ARE THE ONES WHO MAKE SHIT HAPPEND AND WE CAN'T BE FOOLED,ALL THIS PEDOS FRM THE SHOW IN LOS ANGELES.FROM ALL THE CLUBS THAT GOT ,GOT!AFTER TRAVELING ALL THAT WAY TO BE TOLD AT THE LAST MIN THAT THEY CAN.T COME IN EVEN THO THEY WER PRE-REGISTERD,WAS BULLSHITIS JST PART WHAT WHY WE DINT WANT A PROMOTER ,ALL THEY SEE S FERIA $ DEN DEY TELL U IS FOR THE LOVE OF THE GAME ,YEAH!RITE ,DATS WAT WE WER TOLD AND DEN GT ,GOT!EVEN THO WE WER SUPPOST TO HAVE A CONTRACT,SO WHY NOT DO IT PARA LA RAZA!LETS KEEP IT REAL WERE NOT GONNA GIVE TITTLE BELTS,AND CROWN Y LA CHINGADA,WILL HAVE SOME SPECIAL AWARDS AND WHAT WER DOING DS YEAR IS GIVING AWARDS TO THE DEDICATED RIDERS WHO DONT GOT THE MONEY TO FIX UP THER CARS ,WHO GOT ALOT OF KIDS OR JUST DONT MAKE ALOT OF FERIA TO PUT THAT CANDY PAINT JOB AND DOSE TRIPPLE GOLD ZINETHS ON DER CAR,BUT ARE DEDICATED TO THE CAUSE OF LOWRIDING AND SHOWING UP AT MOST SHOW!WE WILL GIVE SOME AWARDS TO THE BEST CARS TOO,ds are some of da awards that we will give !shaaaau!so till then were working over time ,to bring you all together to share the LO*LYSTICS 25 YRS OF LOWRIDING,HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL DER N PLIS DONT TRIP IF WE GET MORE CALLS ,


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

LO*LYSTICS said:


> DATS RITE HOMEBOYS Y FAMILIAS THE TIME HAS COME WEN WE WILL UNITE ONCE AGAIN AT THEE END OF THE YEAR,WE BEEN DOING IT FOR THE LAST 5YRS ,WER PRETTY MUCH DONE TRIPPIN ON ALL THE FAKE ASS ISSUES DAT THIS PEOPLE ARE TRYING TO DO BY PUTTING THEMSELFS ON TOP OF THE WORLD ,TO KEEP IT REAL THE PEOPLE THE RAZA ALL THE LOWRIDERS ARE THE ONES WHO MAKE SHIT HAPPEND AND WE CAN'T BE FOOLED,ALL THIS PEDOS FRM THE SHOW IN LOS ANGELES.FROM ALL THE CLUBS THAT GOT ,GOT!AFTER TRAVELING ALL THAT WAY TO BE TOLD AT THE LAST MIN THAT THEY CAN.T COME IN EVEN THO THEY WER PRE-REGISTERD,WAS BULLSHITIS JST PART WHAT WHY WE DINT WANT A PROMOTER ,ALL THEY SEE S FERIA $ DEN DEY TELL U IS FOR THE LOVE OF THE GAME ,YEAH!RITE ,DATS WAT WE WER TOLD AND DEN GT ,GOT!EVEN THO WE WER SUPPOST TO HAVE A CONTRACT,SO WHY NOT DO IT PARA LA RAZA!LETS KEEP IT REAL WERE NOT GONNA GIVE TITTLE BELTS,AND CROWN Y LA CHINGADA,WILL HAVE SOME SPECIAL AWARDS AND WHAT WER DOING DS YEAR IS GIVING AWARDS TO THE DEDICATED RIDERS WHO DONT GOT THE MONEY TO FIX UP THER CARS ,WHO GOT ALOT OF KIDS OR JUST DONT MAKE ALOT OF FERIA TO PUT THAT CANDY PAINT JOB AND DOSE TRIPPLE GOLD ZINETHS ON DER CAR,BUT ARE DEDICATED TO THE CAUSE OF LOWRIDING AND SHOWING UP AT MOST SHOW!WE WILL GIVE SOME AWARDS TO THE BEST CARS TOO,ds are some of da awards that we will give !shaaaau!so till then were working over time ,to bring you all together to share the LO*LYSTICS 25 YRS OF LOWRIDING,HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL DER N PLIS DONT TRIP IF WE GET MORE CALLS ,


:thumbsup:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

66 fleetwood said:


> Chicano Legacy will be in the house. Been supporting for years can't wait to do it again, To The Top!


x2.ill be there too, sup homie? whast good?...


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

ricardo labrador said:


> x2.ill be there too, sup homie? whast good?...


:wave:


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

LO*LYSTICS said:


> DATS RITE HOMEBOYS Y FAMILIAS THE TIME HAS COME WEN WE WILL UNITE ONCE AGAIN AT THEE END OF THE YEAR,WE BEEN DOING IT FOR THE LAST 5YRS ,WER PRETTY MUCH DONE TRIPPIN ON ALL THE FAKE ASS ISSUES DAT THIS PEOPLE ARE TRYING TO DO BY PUTTING THEMSELFS ON TOP OF THE WORLD ,TO KEEP IT REAL THE PEOPLE THE RAZA ALL THE LOWRIDERS ARE THE ONES WHO MAKE SHIT HAPPEND AND WE CAN'T BE FOOLED,ALL THIS PEDOS FRM THE SHOW IN LOS ANGELES.FROM ALL THE CLUBS THAT GOT ,GOT!AFTER TRAVELING ALL THAT WAY TO BE TOLD AT THE LAST MIN THAT THEY CAN.T COME IN EVEN THO THEY WER PRE-REGISTERD,WAS BULLSHITIS JST PART WHAT WHY WE DINT WANT A PROMOTER ,ALL THEY SEE S FERIA $ DEN DEY TELL U IS FOR THE LOVE OF THE GAME ,YEAH!RITE ,DATS WAT WE WER TOLD AND DEN GT ,GOT!EVEN THO WE WER SUPPOST TO HAVE A CONTRACT,SO WHY NOT DO IT PARA LA RAZA!LETS KEEP IT REAL WERE NOT GONNA GIVE TITTLE BELTS,AND CROWN Y LA CHINGADA,WILL HAVE SOME SPECIAL AWARDS AND WHAT WER DOING DS YEAR IS GIVING AWARDS TO THE DEDICATED RIDERS WHO DONT GOT THE MONEY TO FIX UP THER CARS ,WHO GOT ALOT OF KIDS OR JUST DONT MAKE ALOT OF FERIA TO PUT THAT CANDY PAINT JOB AND DOSE TRIPPLE GOLD ZINETHS ON DER CAR,BUT ARE DEDICATED TO THE CAUSE OF LOWRIDING AND SHOWING UP AT MOST SHOW!WE WILL GIVE SOME AWARDS TO THE BEST CARS TOO,ds are some of da awards that we will give !shaaaau!so till then were working over time ,to bring you all together to share the LO*LYSTICS 25 YRS OF LOWRIDING,HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL DER N PLIS DONT TRIP IF WE GET MORE CALLS ,


WELL SAID! PEOPLE ARE STARTING TO SEE THE TRUE COLORS OF THE OTHER SHOW. PEOPLE ON THERE TALKING SHIT ALREADY CUZ WHAT HAPPEN IN L.A. WE LO*LYSTICS ARE ABOUT OUR RAZA , OUR GENTE, OUR LOWRIDER FAMILY! DONT MATTER WHAT RACE YOU ARE WE ARE ALL FAMILY! THATS WHY ITS ALL FREE!!!!!! TO OUR FAMILY AND FRIEND! HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE!


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

ciscosfc said:


> Hmmmm, from all this drama that's going on in LA right now for their show....ummm yeah, see ya'll Sept 25th!!!
> 
> ~*TTT*~


I FEEL YOU!


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTMFT!


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## Johns 63 (Jun 5, 2011)

Lot of mad ppl saying bad stuff about that la show. wow ! One person used the word boycott, guess theres alot of upset ppl. But hey im looking to have a good time, sept 25 and it wont be in woodland !!!!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Johns 63 said:


> Lot of mad ppl saying bad stuff about that la show. wow ! One person used the word boycott, guess theres alot of upset ppl. But hey im looking to have a good time, sept 25 and it wont be in woodland !!!!


 If you gonna talk about lowrider unity be about unity...the brothers that got jacked and the door slammed in their faces ain't haters, they got done wrong and it was a lot of em not just a few..the list of violations is long as fuck from what I read..most of us know it takes weeks and lots of feria to prepare for a show I feel for them vatos on the real. Now they getting called haters lol where's the unity? Unity is sticking together as one when one is done wrong u count on your fellow riders to have your back


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

Johns 63 said:


> Lot of mad ppl saying bad stuff about that la show. wow ! One person used the word boycott, guess theres alot of upset ppl. But hey im looking to have a good time, sept 25 and it wont be in woodland !!!!


 Thanks for always supporting us! Can't wait to kick it with old friends and making new ones! So when you get there make sure to introduce yourself.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Glad we chose our own route too much drama wit all that other BS...Been there seen the shady side and do not want.


----------



## Johns 63 (Jun 5, 2011)

very true looking to enjoy a nice day relaxing checking out the rides. And its free!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

Johns 63 said:


> very true looking to enjoy a nice day relaxing checking out the rides. And its free!


:thumbsup:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> T
> T
> T


:wave:


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Bringing out the 63 to support and have a good time. Listen to some good music and see the cars shine.


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

TTT!

Family, Friends, Food, Fun... Oh wait, can't forget some bad ass RIDES!

hno:


----------



## andrez (Apr 16, 2009)

YOU KNOW WE WILL BE THERE TP SUPPORT YOU GUYZ


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

andrez said:


> View attachment 343997
> 
> YOU KNOW WE WILL BE THERE TP SUPPORT YOU GUYZ





One hot summer 63 said:


> Bringing out the 63 to support and have a good time. Listen to some good music and see the cars shine.


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT!


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Cant wait... What good is a "lowrider show" when it seems like it aint about raza, and the love for all our people.. lo lystics has always been down since day one... Im sticking to where i said i was going.. i was wring to think of going to the show here in woodland.. i know ill have a great time with my lady @ the lo lystics show.. so see all u guys sept.25th


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

TTT see everyone there.


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

93Brougham530 said:


> Cant wait... What good is a "lowrider show" when it seems like it aint about raza, and the love for all our people.. lo lystics has always been down since day one... Im sticking to where i said i was going.. i was wring to think of going to the show here in woodland.. i know ill have a great time with my lady @ the lo lystics show.. so see all u guys sept.25th


I BET YOU WILL! GOOD MUSIC,GOOD FOOD AND SOME BAD ASS CARS! CANT GO WRONG


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

VALLES 65 DROP said:


> TTT see everyone there.


:thumbsup:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

VALLES 65 DROP said:


> TTT see everyone there.


:thumbsup:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

VALLES 65 DROP said:


> TTT see everyone there.


:thumbsup:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT keep pushin pullin strivin... but always stay up!!


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

Can't Stop, Won't Stop... TTT!

:biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

andrez said:


> View attachment 343997
> 
> YOU KNOW WE WILL BE THERE TP SUPPORT YOU GUYZ


Andres, I remember the first year you came out and I spoke to you and your familia and checked out that nice red and white original ride you drove in.. and you were just there to enjoy the show with your familia. Every year after that I saw you there and felt good that you had a good time with your kids and wife to keep coming back. We'll see you again this year, come early so you can get a plate :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

93Brougham530 said:


> Cant wait... What good is a "lowrider show" when it seems like it aint about raza, and the love for all our people.. lo lystics has always been down since day one... Im sticking to where i said i was going.. i was wring to think of going to the show here in woodland.. i know ill have a great time with my lady @ the lo lystics show.. so see all u guys sept.25th


Homie we are going make it a good time for everyone..that's what this is all about, it's all about having a good time enjoying what we do. Pull up, pull out the chairs and chill with old friends, make some new ones..lowriding isn't going anywhere, as long as we keep the traditions going. The Q-Vo band is going to keep everyone in a good mood.and the Dj we are lining up plays only the good stuff. :yes: theres plenty of parking and plenty of shade and open space


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

Q vole gato? T T T for LOLYSTICS


----------



## M.G. 916 (Jun 6, 2011)

A TODA MADRE said:


> Homie we are going make it a good time for everyone..that's what this is all about, it's all about having a good time enjoying what we do. Pull up, pull out the chairs and chill with old friends, make some new ones..lowriding isn't going anywhere, as long as we keep the traditions going. The Q-Vo band is going to keep everyone in a good mood.and the Dj we are lining up plays only the good stuff. :yes: theres plenty of parking and plenty of shade and open space


:h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## 50 BOMBA (Mar 5, 2008)

*qvos sacra lowrider hente norte califas*

i send mine's in full blast of carnalismo to all yhe homeboy's,homegirl's, of northern califas.come on out relaxe enjoy the mas firme oldie's of destination car club.take you back on a good one,rare oldie's but goodie's,old school,old school funk, it'll be a good day to kick it with our hente,raza,socialize get cought up with our latest lowrider gossip.all the five w's who,what,when,where,why,queno raza.like they say save all that drama for your baby's momma.let's lowride in a positive way keep it real.do the big mas firme kick back for the lolystic famillia show our support.do what all the car club's do best, take advantage of this opportunity to shine and do a good deed queno.bring those ice chest,get those barbe quer's smoking.dont forget to bring your cup's :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: til then remember keep it positive,professional, alrato's to all mi hente.c/r destinatio car club y sacra,unity,raza,honory,lowrider movement all north califas shhaaaaaa


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

1940chevy said:


> Q vole gato? T T T for LOLYSTICS


:thumbsup:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

50 BOMBA said:


> i send mine's in full blast of carnalismo to all yhe homeboy's,homegirl's, of northern califas.come on out relaxe enjoy the mas firme oldie's of destination car club.take you back on a good one,rare oldie's but goodie's,old school,old school funk, it'll be a good day to kick it with our hente,raza,socialize get cought up with our latest lowrider gossip.all the five w's who,what,when,where,why,queno raza.like they say save all that drama for your baby's momma.let's lowride in a positive way keep it real.do the big mas firme kick back for the lolystic famillia show our support.do what all the car club's do best, take advantage of this opportunity to shine and do a good deed queno.bring those ice chest,get those barbe quer's smoking.dont forget to bring your cup's :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: til then remember keep it positive,professional, alrato's to all mi hente.c/r destinatio car club y sacra,unity,raza,honory,lowrider movement all north califas shhaaaaaa


:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*ISLANDERS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT.....*


----------



## andrez (Apr 16, 2009)

A TODA MADRE said:


> Andres, I remember the first year you came out and I spoke to you and your familia and checked out that nice red and white original ride you drove in.. and you were just there to enjoy the show with your familia. Every year after that I saw you there and felt good that you had a good time with your kids and wife to keep coming back. We'll see you again this year, come early so you can get a plate :thumbsup:


YEAH AS YOU KNOW IM FRROM WOODLAND BUT ITS JUST DONT FEEL RIGHT TO GO TO A SHOW THAT YOU GUYS STARTED SO WHERE EVER YOU GUYS GO ILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT YOU GUYS


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

andrez said:


> YEAH AS YOU KNOW IM FRROM WOODLAND BUT ITS JUST DONT FEEL RIGHT TO GO TO A SHOW THAT YOU GUYS STARTED SO WHERE EVER YOU GUYS GO ILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT YOU GUYS


That's what's up! :thumbsup: The REAL recognize REAL!! :h5:

Thanks for your continued support!


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

andrez said:


> YEAH AS YOU KNOW IM FRROM WOODLAND BUT ITS JUST DONT FEEL RIGHT TO GO TO A SHOW THAT YOU GUYS STARTED SO WHERE EVER YOU GUYS GO ILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT YOU GUYS


Well said homie, can't wait to see your ride in person.


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

thanks for the support brother see you there


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:h5:uffin:TTT


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

TTT!


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

Morning bump!


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

QVOLE RAZA!wer getting ready for our picnic,remember it's first come first serve,once again gracias for all your support,our unity is our strength,its going to be real firme to have all you clubs n solo riders ,the people in charge of woodland show on our date ,posted a thing on layitlow ,com ,talking alot of mess again and calling our show ,a back yard bbq!but what they dnt knw is dat its not the size of a show its the people comming together n supporting eachother,(simon que si)its you ,us that make thee events ,we all started somewhere n the shows will always be here no matter what size they are,were doing it for the pip's and its free!!!!!simon,but no matter were some of you end up on that day,we wish you have a good one and make home safe,once again ,much love con respeto!were ready to party keeping it old school!shaaaaaaaau!


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

cool runnings said:


> *ISLANDERS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT.....*


much love ,homeboys will see you all here! mis respetos big gato gee!


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

thats rite low rider family one love unity is our stregth!!we might not have the big bucks!but we got our heart in the rite place!:thumbsup:


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

bring your own pisto!we got the chile verde,bbq chicken,hot dogs for the kids,we gonna keep it old school!good music!special awards!to dedicated riders!its not where you go!!is how you go!


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

moreno54 said:


> Morning bump!


GOOD LOOKING OUT!:thumbsup:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

LO*LYSTICS said:


> QVOLE RAZA!wer getting ready for our picnic,remember it's first come first serve,once again gracias for all your support,our unity is our strength,its going to be real firme to have all you clubs n solo riders ,the people in charge of woodland show on our date ,posted a thing on layitlow ,com ,talking alot of mess again and calling our show ,a back yard bbq!but what they dnt knw is dat its not the size of a show its the people comming together n supporting eachother,(simon que si)its you ,us that make thee events ,we all started somewhere n the shows will always be here no matter what size they are,were doing it for the pip's and its free!!!!!simon,but no matter were some of you end up on that day,we wish you have a good one and make home safe,once again ,much love con respeto!were ready to party keeping it old school!shaaaaaaaau!
> COULDN'T SAID IT BETTER!:thumbsup:


TTMFT!


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

LO*LYSTICS said:


> thats rite low rider family one love unity is our stregth!!we might not have the big bucks!but we got our heart in the rite place!:thumbsup:



THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT HOMIE,SEE YOU THERE


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

TTT!


----------



## EL BOCA (Feb 19, 2010)

*OLDIES CC STOCKTON 
WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT :thumbsup:*


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

EL BOCA said:


> *OLDIES CC STOCKTON
> WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT :thumbsup:*


That's what's up! :h5:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

WANT TO THANK EVERYONE FOR ALL THE SUPPORT. I KNOW ON SEPT. 25 WE ALL WILL HAVE A BLAST IN THE PARK ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON. LISTENING TO SOME GOOD OLDIES AND CORRIDOS:guns: AS A FAMILY ALL TOGETHER! ONCE AGAIN THANKS FROM ALL OF US THE LO*LYSTICS


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

Early morning bump! :biggrin:


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

EL BOCA said:


> *OLDIES CC STOCKTON
> WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT :thumbsup:*


much love homeboys,simon will be here as always doing our thing ,muchas gracias STOCKTONE SHAAAAU!:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTMFT!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

_*EXCANDALOW WILL BE THERE!!!
COUNT US IN VATOS LOWKOS!!!
WE ARE ALWAYS DOWN FOR A FREEWAY DRIVE !!!!!
*__*
THERE is TRAILER QUEENS, TROPHY KINGS*, and REAL *low* *RIDERS!!!!!!*_


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

TTT for the homies putin it down on Sept 25TH!!! Do i here a horse shoe tournament ??


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

EARLY morning bump! :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I GOT THE NEW ISSUE OF IMPALAS & AMERICAN BOMBS MAGAZINES IN SACRAMENTO.....
HIT ME UP!!








:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

EXCANDALOW said:


> _*EXCANDALOW WILL BE THERE!!!COUNT US IN VATOS LOWKOS!!!WE ARE ALWAYS DOWN FOR A FREEWAY DRIVE !!!!!*__*THERE is TRAILER QUEENS, TROPHY KINGS*, and REAL *low* *RIDERS!!!!!!*_


 That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

1940chevy said:


> Q vole gato? T T T for LOLYSTICS


qvole homeboy aqui estamos y no nos vamos!gracias carnal much luv!


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

gracias 4 all the support from al the clubs out there n solo rider's,will see you all on the 25th of september,for some good food and a good time,much luv n respect . big gato gee. lo*lystics lifer,


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

EXCANDALOW said:


> _*EXCANDALOW WILL BE THERE!!!
> COUNT US IN VATOS LOWKOS!!!
> WE ARE ALWAYS DOWN FOR A FREEWAY DRIVE !!!!!
> *__*
> THERE is TRAILER QUEENS, TROPHY KINGS*, and REAL *low* *RIDERS!!!!!!*_



RIGHT ON HOMIE!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:


exotic rider said:


> I GOT THE NEW ISSUE OF IMPALAS & AMERICAN BOMBS MAGAZINES IN SACRAMENTO.....
> HIT ME UP!!
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take one of each


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

A TODA MADRE said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> I'll take one of each


IT'S THE SAME MAG DOUBLE ISSUE REVERSED PAGES.
FLIP FOR MAG ON EACH SIDE
ONLY A FEW LEFT CALL ME I'LL MEET YOU WHEN YOUR READY..
:420:
I STILL HAVE IMPALAS 2011 CALENDERS $5 PASS THE WORD.


----------



## EL BOCA (Feb 19, 2010)

TTT:nicoderm:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

TTT for the Homie Gato!!


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

TTT:wave:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTMFT!


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

2TT for the homies....


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

The date is creeping closer! hno::run:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

mabeg said:


> 2TT for the homies....


 Good looking! TTT


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

vjo70764 said:


> Good looking! TTT


Family First :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

\
uffin: uffin:


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> \ uffin: uffin:


 :h5: now that's what's up! :thumbsup:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTMFT!


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

GRACIAS FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND COMMING TO JOIN US TO CELEBRATE OUR 25 YRS AS A CLUB,COME BRING THE FAMILIA GET SOME GOOD FOOD LISTEN TO SOME OLD SCHOOL MUSICA LOOK AT ALL THE FIRME RANFLAS!WHO WILL BE THERE ,LIKE I SAID ITS NOT WERE WE GO,ITS HOW WE GO! NON VIOLENCE IS OUR STRENGTH!BEING PART OF A CLUB IS TO SHOW OUR YOUNGER GENERATION THAT ITS ALL ABOUT UNITY AND TRADITION,WE GONA LOW RIDE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF!SHAAAAU! MUCH LOVE CON/RESPETO SIEMPRE BIG CAT.


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

LO*LYSTICS said:


> GRACIAS FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND COMMING TO JOIN US TO CELEBRATE OUR 25 YRS AS A CLUB,COME BRING THE FAMILIA GET SOME GOOD FOOD LISTEN TO SOME OLD SCHOOL MUSICA LOOK AT ALL THE FIRME RANFLAS!WHO WILL BE THERE ,LIKE I SAID ITS NOT WERE WE GO,ITS HOW WE GO! NON VIOLENCE IS OUR STRENGTH!BEING PART OF A CLUB IS TO SHOW OUR YOUNGER GENERATION THAT ITS ALL ABOUT UNITY AND TRADITION,WE GONA LOW RIDE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF!SHAAAAU! MUCH LOVE CON/RESPETO SIEMPRE BIG CAT.


:thumbsup:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

_TTLS_


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

*~UPDATE~*

Just want to give everyone a lil update on the annual LO*LYSTICS event this year.

As many of you know, we are a traditional club,We are old school and tryin to keep the old skool traditions alive for the future. Since 2007 we have had to butt heads here and there with the promoters for our show. We always asked for old school bands like WAR, MALO, or SAPO something real old skoo that riders would appreciate! we wanted to provide entertainment for lowriders and the homies that build the rides and bring them out for everyone to enjoy. We always ended up with MC magic, or baby bash, or e-40, and when we asked why the simple answer is the entertainment is to sell tickets to teenage girls, not for the riders. That didn't cut it with us  

So with great pleasure I want to let everyone know we are working with a solid up and coming old school band that goes by the name "THE Q-VO BAND" 
They are coming out of Sacramento throwing down chicano soul oldies. It was a blessing that we ran into these cats We were invited to a rehearsal the other day and I want to let everyone know they get down! These guys play for the love of music, and we thank the homies Gabe and Lisette from SOCIOS for the intro. So everyone get ready bring them chairs out and grab a shady spot to enjoy "THE Q-VO BAND" They will be taking you on a lil trip and bringing back memories  

Also to let everyone know, we got the homie JOJO Valles spinning that all day music until the band arrives and in between sets. All of you guys that hit the local shows knows he has some of the rarest and baddest soulero oldies around  He's on the same page with us and will do his part to make the day one to remember, a day to celbrate 25 years of traditional lowriding :thumbsup: 

Wanna say thank you again to all the riders who are staying down with the club and supporting our event again this year. We wouldnt do it if it wasnt for you.


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

hno:


----------



## ISREALMUZIC (Aug 18, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTMFT!:guns:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTMFT!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

A TODA MADRE said:


> Just want to give everyone a lil update on the annual LO*LYSTICS event this year.
> 
> 
> Wanna say thank you again to all the riders who are staying down with the club and supporting our event again this year. We wouldnt do it if it wasnt for you.


:thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## M.G. 916 (Jun 6, 2011)

:biggrin:Hell yeah some good old school with some good homies.:thumbsup:


A TODA MADRE said:


> Just want to give everyone a lil update on the annual LO*LYSTICS event this year.
> 
> As many of you know, we are a traditional club,We are old school and tryin to keep the old skool traditions alive for the future. Since 2007 we have had to butt heads here and there with the promoters for our show. We always asked for old school bands like WAR, MALO, or SAPO something real old skoo that riders would appreciate! we wanted to provide entertainment for lowriders and the homies that build the rides and bring them out for everyone to enjoy. We always ended up with MC magic, or baby bash, or e-40, and when we asked why the simple answer is the entertainment is to sell tickets to teenage girls, not for the riders. That didn't cut it with us
> 
> ...


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

M.G. 916 said:


> :biggrin:Hell yeah some good old school with some good homies.:thumbsup:


 TTMFT!


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

TTT! !


moreno54 said:


>


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

Wuts good homie? it's been a minute bro....been real busy. Wish i could be there for your event..soundz like it's gonna be hella tite!!!!


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

moreno54 said:


> TTT! !


 Goodlookin


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

Mister E-Dog said:


> Wuts good homie? it's been a minute bro....been real busy. Wish i could be there for your event..soundz like it's gonna be hella tite!!!!
> View attachment 353056


 Right on! Good luck on your career


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Mister E-Dog said:


> Wuts good homie? it's been a minute bro....been real busy. Wish i could be there for your event..soundz like it's gonna be hella tite!!!!
> View attachment 353056


Wassup E! long time no talk, been busy over here too loco. Stay up homeboy n get at me if you make it back into town. Maybe you can come and put it down to one of your old school beats


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

How we lookin homies..


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

vjo70764 said:


> Goodlookin





Yowzers said:


> TTT


We gonna do this homeboys!!aint no stoppin the homies don't got reverse!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ima talk to dukes sac chapter this weekend to c if they will come out and represent!!







!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

moreno54 said:


> Ima talk to dukes sac chapter this weekend to c if they will come out and represent!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right on right on.. them bombs are the OG's! Might have to bust out my 54 out this weekend uffin: you gonna be out on Saturday let's roll em.


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

A TODA MADRE said:


> Right on right on.. them bombs are the OG's! Might have to bust out my 54 out this weekend uffin: you gonna be out on Saturday let's roll em.


 O yea ill b out there. Bring it out lets do this!!


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

Just a little under a month to go...

Can't Stop, Won't Stop!

:biggrin:


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yowzers said:


> Just a little under a month to go...Can't Stop, Won't Stop!:biggrin:


 O yea, count down time!! TTT


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

Monday morning bump!

TTT!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

here we go... TTT everythings coming together real nice!!


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTMFT!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT! We are getting good feedback and everyone seems to be appreciating the old school flavor, come and go as you please atmosphere. Bring the fam bam and a blanket to lay out and enjoy the Q VO BAND, DJ JOJO, and some good food. Let the kids run around a while! The awards are being made as we speak.. We will be recognizing some real riders on Sept. 25th, you can count on that uffin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

1WIKD79 said:


> NOR CAL IT IS ......... :biggrin:


NOR CAL IT IS :biggrin: much respect homie and we'll see you there. !!


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Its gonna be a nice day in the park, then go out for an evening cruise.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Im going to roll through


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

right on big dog.. the more the merrier slide through and kick it with some homies.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Is there still any vendor space available??


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Is there still any vendor space available??


Q-vole Dj Mike,our event this year is a free family event. All you need to do is come out and enjoy the day. The LO*LYSTICS CC is hosting and will provide all food entertainment and awards free of charge.No vendors allowed in the park by city rules. We've been working on this all year long just like we always do since 2007, 2008, 2009 and 2010 when we threw the shows in Woodland, but this year we do it for the community. If your in the area stop by and chill wit us homie.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

andrez said:


> YEAH AS YOU KNOW IM FRROM WOODLAND BUT ITS JUST DONT FEEL RIGHT TO GO TO A SHOW THAT YOU GUYS STARTED SO WHERE EVER YOU GUYS GO ILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT YOU GUYS


Did you get those tires mounted?? sweet 63 glad i got a chance to see it.. the younger generation has to be shown that this lifestyle is about art, traditions, good times and family.. good to see a young buck with a passion for lowriding :thumbsup:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

A TODA MADRE said:


> Same date different location.
> 
> My name is Big Gato, I'm the president of the LO*LYSTICS car club and this year will be a special year because it will be our 25th anniversary. We are here to stay and lowride into the future. We felt like it was time to give something back to the people who have supported the LO*LYSTICS for so many years. We decided to make it a free show to the public so everyone can come enjoy a nice day with their familieswithout hurting their pockets. That's right, FREE admission. It's also a charity car show and we will be donating the proceeds to the American Diabetes Foundation. So all in all it will benefit everyone.
> 
> ...


 YOU NO LAY M LOW WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ROUGE GOT TO SUPPORT YOU PIMPIN AND YOUR LOYALTY TO THE CLUB NOW THATS A RIDER AND A REAL O.G SEE YOU GUYS AT THE SHOW ROUGE uffin:uffin:


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> YOU NO LAY M LOW WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ROUGE GOT TO SUPPORT YOU PIMPIN AND YOUR LOYALTY TO THE CLUB NOW THATS A RIDER AND A REAL O.G SEE YOU GUYS AT THE SHOW ROUGE uffin:uffin:


 thnks homie ,evrywhere i go i see you bro,i knw you knw whats up with that loyalty,i put dat on my ride so sum of ds fools can see it ,cs now days ,they can all talk a good one homie,but loyalty is one thing you cant buy,its something you have to learn to respect and those arround you, much luv homeboy and yes will see ya sep the 25th!:thumbsup:


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

qvo its september and finally we will be getting ready for that special day in the nice shade with all the firme jente and all the ranflas,once again gracias for the support,i can see it now all the clubs comming together as one ,and we gona ride till the wheel fall off,:roflmao::rofl:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

THIS SUNDAY ITS GOING DOWN HOPE TO SEE U ALL THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

~TTT~


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> THIS SUNDAY ITS GOING DOWN HOPE TO SEE U ALL THERE :thumbsup:
> View attachment 357404


U know it


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

I talked to my nino the pres. Of Dukes he said they will come thru & represent. Ttt!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

moreno54 said:


> I talked to my nino the pres. Of Dukes he said they will come thru & represent. Ttt!


Puro old skooooooooo shaaaaaauuuuuuu!
right on homie :thumbsup:


View attachment 357660


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

HEY BRO. WHAT U GUYS ARE DOING IS A GOOD THING IS THERE CATEGORIES FOR BIKES IF SO CAN U PLEASE POST THEM I HAVE ALOT OF CUSTOM BIKES I WOULD LIKE TO TAKE TO YOUR SHOW TO GIVE EVERYONE SOME SUPPORT AND LOVE THAT IS MUCH NEEDED ALL YOUR DOING IS KEPING IT REAL WITH THELOWRIDER LIFE STYLE I TAKE MY HAT OFF TO LOLYSTICS.


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

JST :rimshot: GOT BACK FROM DA FAMILY 1ST SHOW N IT WS GUD TO SEE ALL DA HOMEBOYS N JENTE Hving a good time all da venders finally gettn to mak sum $feria not havn to pay a gtorip 4 a booth n ds s wat im talking about raza comming together enloying life wit ur luv ones,now wer geettn ready 4 our 25th years of representing da low rider movement n unity,our so called back yard bbq as some hatters put it,will be the best 1 yet,dey need to come check it out so dey can see all da real folks dat will be der>) how we do it,dey need to relise dats its da people dat make things happen,its da real luv ammong us true riders,so will get ready to get it crackin on sep 25th,after dat most of our ranflas will be put away n get back out here next year,orale pues c/amor y respeto. siempre big gato gee lo*lystics cc.nor*cal:wave:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

LO*LYSTICS said:


> JST :rimshot: GOT BACK FROM DA FAMILY 1ST SHOW N IT WS GUD TO SEE ALL DA HOMEBOYS N JENTE Hving a good time all da venders finally gettn to mak sum $feria not havn to pay a gtorip 4 a booth n ds s wat im talking about raza comming together enloying life wit ur luv ones,now wer geettn ready 4 our 25th years of representing da low rider movement n unity,our so called back yard bbq as some hatters put it,will be the best 1 yet,dey need to come check it out so dey can see all da real folks dat will be der>) how we do it,dey need to relise dats its da people dat make things happen,its da real luv ammong us true riders,so will get ready to get it crackin on sep 25th,after dat most of our ranflas will be put away n get back out here next year,orale pues c/amor y respeto. siempre big gato gee lo*lystics cc.nor*cal:wave:


Shaaaaaauuuuuu


----------



## M.G. 916 (Jun 6, 2011)

:werd: C u On the 25th


LO*LYSTICS said:


> qvo its september and finally we will be getting ready for that special day in the nice shade with all the firme jente and all the ranflas,once again gracias for the support,i can see it now all the clubs comming together as one ,and we gona ride till the wheel fall off,:roflmao::rofl:


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

TTT 19 days and counting uffin:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

is there gonna be a hop???:biggrin:


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Awards?


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:


One hot summer 63 said:


> Awards?


Yes there will be awards in many classes. We will be recognizing the true riders of Northern California. We'll have trophies for bicycles and pedal cars. All categories will be represented from bombs to impalas, rag tops and luxury rides, we will also be recognizing some real riders that we all know n respect, people who remain dedicated to lowriding year in and year out with or without a $40,000 ride.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Jolleyrancher said:


> is there gonna be a hop???:biggrin:


Theres an area to the back that we might be able to have an exhibition hop going on. We'll keep everyone updated if it works out. World Champ Dave Sonny Marquez will be kicking it with us, maybe we can set up a couple of head to head hops.. ?


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

Can't Stop, Won't Stop... Can't wait either! HAHAHAHA:roflmao:


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

IF U CAN POST UP THE BIKE CATEGORIES SO WE KNOW WHAT BIKES TO TAKE TO YOUR EVENT THIS WOULD HELP OUT ALOT.:thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## andrez (Apr 16, 2009)

A TODA MADRE said:


> Did you get those tires mounted?? sweet 63 glad i got a chance to see it.. the younger generation has to be shown that this lifestyle is about art, traditions, good times and family.. good to see a young buck with a passion for lowriding :thumbsup:


HE HASN'T MOUNTED THE TIRES YET BUT HES ALWAYZ WOKING ON THAT CAR BUT HE WILL GET IT NICE BY THE TIME OF YOUR SHOW THATS WHAT HE TELLS ME EVERYDAY "DAD I GOT TO GET IT READY FOR THE LO*LYSTICS SHOW". WELL IT WAS NICE TALKING TO YOU THAT DAY


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Yowzers said:


> Can't Stop, Won't Stop... Can't wait either! HAHAHAHA:roflmao:


TTT!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

mattd said:


>


:thumbsup: IMPALAS in the house hope your ready to groove in the park on a Sunday homie.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

17 more days.


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

One hot summer 63 said:


> 17 more days.


hno: :x::run::biggrin:


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Anyone know how manys spaces are available?


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

Judging from previous events held at Discovery Park, there will be PLENTY of spaces available... We've got a big section reserved for parking and picnicking.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Right on Yowsers. Its big enough to host the Cinco de Mayo celebration and concert in sac every year. There's tons of parking, tons of open space. Come thru! 

Gonna talk to our prez about the bicycle categories, more info coming, so stay tuned!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

andrez said:


> HE HASN'T MOUNTED THE TIRES YET BUT HES ALWAYZ WOKING ON THAT CAR BUT HE WILL GET IT NICE BY THE TIME OF YOUR SHOW THATS WHAT HE TELLS ME EVERYDAY "DAD I GOT TO GET IT READY FOR THE LO*LYSTICS SHOW". WELL IT WAS NICE TALKING TO YOU THAT DAY


:thumbsup::thumbsup:

I used to be the same way Andres..Always wrenching, or polishing chrome, scrubbing whitewalls.. when i was young i had so much time to detail.. now not so much :biggrin: teach him well and it will stay with him forever Gonna try and make the woodland Sonic event, maybe catch you guys out there.


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

A TODA MADRE said:


> *Another September another bomb LO*LYSTICS event. Another show on our date? All we know is that we turned disrespect into a blessing! We provin that we CAN'T STOP WON'T STOP. Out of respect for what OUR CLUB built over 4 years in Woodland we deserved more from these promoters. FK IT 2 BEANS IN A BUKET~que no~ it is what it is. 2 late for all dat we got a show to put on once again for our lowrider community. 9-25 Discovery Park in Sacramento LO*LYSTICS ANNUAL Show and Shine N Concert in da park.
> *




:wow: Goes to show you, we ain't stoppin' for nada! :h5:


----------



## EL BOCA (Feb 19, 2010)

***OLDIES STOCKTON CHAPTER**
WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!!
hey gato when you have time call oscar please.*


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

EL BOCA said:


> ***OLDIES STOCKTON CHAPTER**WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!!hey gato when you have time call oscar please.*


 Right on OLDIES, can't wait to c the bombas in the park!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

~TTT~


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

Yowzers said:


> simon que si!much luv to all those who will be here on this special day for lo*lystics we gona do it in thee old traditional low rider ways,PURA CULTURA! and the special part of it is that all of you will be the the special celebertys simon were not giving away tilttle belts or ash trays or big prices were giving away puro amor con respeto there will be a wards for da best of the best n some special awards n special recognitions givin away at our show ,this picnic show IS NOT ABOUT COMPETITION!its about UNITY AMMONG CAR CLUBS and to show our support for eachother ,thanks to all those who have supported lo*lystics thru the years will see you soon, c/respeto big gato gee and the rest of the lo*lystics cc northern california:biggrin:
> Can't Stop, Won't Stop... Can't wait either! HAHAHAHA:roflmao:


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

oaktownraider said:


> IF U CAN POST UP THE BIKE CATEGORIES SO WE KNOW WHAT BIKES TO TAKE TO YOUR EVENT THIS WOULD HELP OUT ALOT.:thumbsup:


there will be only the best of the best awards ,so in ur case the best bike will win a special recognition award.


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

simon carnal ill holla at the homeboy!!!!!!uffin:


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

EL BOCA said:


> ***OLDIES STOCKTON CHAPTER**
> WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!!
> hey gato when you have time call oscar please.*


simon i found hes directa ill holla at him ,gracias hometown!!


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

qvole! this are the trophys will be giving out,remember this is a free show shine picnic and its not really about competition!its about unity and support to our club,n our 25th anniversary,so the awards will be for, BEST OF SHOW,BEST CONVERTIBLE,BEST IMPALA,BEST BOMB,BEST OLD SCHOOL,BEST LUXURY,LONG DISTANCE,BEST BIKE,BEST BEST LOWRIDER BIKE,THE SPECIAL AWARDS ARE FOR MOTORCYCLES ,CARS WIT BIG WHEELS N HOT RODS.ALSO FOR DEDICATED RIDERS. WE GONNA HAVE SUM GAMES FOR DA KIDS A JUMP HOUSE AND RAFFLES.uffin:


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

14 more days


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

LO*LYSTICS said:


> qvole! this are the trophys will be giving out,remember this is a free show shine picnic and its not really about competition!its about unity and support to our club,n our 25th anniversary,so the awards will be for,BEST OF SHOW,BEST CONVERTIBLE,BEST IMPALA,BEST BOMB,BEST OLD SCHOOL,BEST LUXURY,LONG DISTANCE,BEST BIKE,BEST BEST LOWRIDER BIKE,THE SPECIAL AWARDS ARE FOR MOTORCYCLES ,CARS WIT BIG WHEELS N HOT RODS.ALSO FOR DEDICATED RIDERS. WE GONNA HAVE SUM GAMES FOR DA KIDS A JUMP HOUSE AND RAFFLES.uffin:






:thumbsup:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

IS THERE GO BE A HOP uffin:


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> IS THERE GO BE A HOP uffin:


if ders enouph hoppers will make sumthing happen!uffin::roflmao:hno:


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

it's going down!:wave:fun in the sun!ranflas, raza!good jente,musica,old school dj,good food,plenty of shade! lo*lystics 25th anniversary, welcomes you to this special occasion for a day of unity n carnalismo, much love /respect


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Let's do this!


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

there will be a hop, single pump street,with a 28 inch drive in lock up.40 dollars entry fee,winner takes all ,


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTMFT! Been hella busy with work.(thank god)


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sounds like its gonna be a relaxing good day at discovery park. Gonna get the impala ready to come out and support.


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

LO*LYSTICS said:


> there will be a hop, single pump street,with a 28 inch drive in lock up.40 dollars entry fee,winner takes all ,


 LAY M LOW IS IN THE HOUSE 4 SURE AND WE GO TRY AND HAVE ARE SINGLE PUMP READY CUZ WE NO BIG ROB IS THE CAR TO BEAT IN SAC IT WASNT WORKING RITE LAST YEAR BUT NOING BIG ROB ITS READY THIS YEAR HE NO IT AND LAY M LOW NO IT uffin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

vjo70764 said:


> TTMFT! Been hella busy with work.(thank god)


queriamos Norte!!
:biggrin:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

LO*LYSTICS said:


> qvo its september and finally we will be getting ready for that special day in the nice shade with all the firme jente and all the ranflas,once again gracias for the support,i can see it now all the clubs comming together as one ,and we gona ride till the wheel fall off,:roflmao::rofl:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

This is what it all about homies

TTT


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

EXCANDALOW said:


> queriamos Norte!!
> :biggrin:


shaaaau! dats rite carnal! queriamos NORTY!!!LOL!!!


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

ITS GOING DOWN!!!SI SE PUEDE


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

LO*LYSTICS said:


> qvole! this are the trophys will be giving out,remember this is a free show shine picnic and its not really about competition!its about unity and support to our club,n our 25th anniversary,so the awards will be for,BEST OF SHOW,BEST CONVERTIBLE,BEST IMPALA,BEST BOMB,BEST OLD SCHOOL,BEST LUXURY,LONG DISTANCE,BEST BIKE,BEST BEST LOWRIDER BIKE,THE SPECIAL AWARDS ARE FOR MOTORCYCLES ,CARS WIT BIG WHEELS N HOT RODS.ALSO FOR DEDICATED RIDERS. WE GONNA HAVE SUM GAMES FOR DA KIDS A JUMP HOUSE AND RAFFLES.uffin:


 QVO!


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

66 fleetwood said:


> Chicano Legacy will be in the house. Been supporting for years can't wait to do it again, To The Top!


GRACIAS HOMIES! ITS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK MUCH LUV CON RESPETOS


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

Yowzers said:


> Can't Stop, Won't Stop... Can't wait either! HAHAHAHA:roflmao:


ITS COMMING!:worship: THIS WILL BE A FIRME DAY WHEN ALL OF THE CLUBS AND JENTE COME TOGETHER AS ONE,GRACIAS FOR THE CONTINUING SUPPORT ON OUR SPECIAL DAY! MUCH LUV CON RESPETOS SIEMPRE BIG GATO GEE N THE REST OF THE LO*LYSTICS CAR CLUB.


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

LO*LYSTICS said:


> there will be a hop, single pump street,with a 28 inch drive in lock up.40 dollars entry fee,winner takes all ,


NOR*CAL DOING IT AGAIN ,THIS IS WHERE EVRYONE WILL BE !SHAAAAU!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

SHAAAAAAAAAAAUU! un grito a todos 

Hope everyone is ready to Celebrate with us, show off what u put together and chill wit your Fambam, compas and carnales. Let your kids run and play u know we gotta take care of the kids they are the future! We all gettin excited, this year out of all years is gonna be special.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

shaaaaaauuuuuu..... what up lo*lystics


----------



## 100spokedaytonman (Aug 17, 2006)

*DISCOVERY PARK OR GIBSON RANCH. I HAPPENED TO SEE BOTH LOCATIONS THRU OUT THIS THREAD*

THANKS A TON. I WORK FOR A CAR DESIGN COMPANY AND WILL BE OUT THERE TAKING VIDEOS FOR THE INTERNET.


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

[h=2]







DISCOVERY PARK[/h]


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

EXCANDALOW said:


> queriamos Norte!!:biggrin:


 Y SI! Thanks to everyone for all the support


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

chzmo said:


> [h=2]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: What happening Chizmo! 

Yes discovery Park. We started out at Gibson Ranch but had to change plans. Long story but in the end it was a blessing  Let's just say some poeple or persons or whatever made calls to the Gibson Ranch overseer and said that lowrider shows were a front for gang activity! We had them call the Yolo County Fairgrounds and they gave our club great reviews and confirmed that we never had any problems at our previous 4 shows in Woodland. That wasn't enough though, damage was done and we found a better location for our celebration. So Discovery Park it is :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> shaaaaaauuuuuu..... what up lo*lystics


Shaaaaaauuu!


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## 69 Mob Livin (Oct 25, 2010)

TTT. Cant wait for this event. only about one more week.


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

T T T for the Homies LO*LYSTICS :wave:


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

100spokedaytonman said:


> THANKS A TON. I WORK FOR A CAR DESIGN COMPANY AND WILL BE OUT THERE TAKING VIDEOS FOR THE INTERNET.


WE CHANGED OUR LOCATION,CUS OF HATTERS CALLING THE RANCH,AND WE DINT WANT THE DUDE AT THE RANCH TO STEREO TYPE OUR FELLOW LOW RIDERS ,SO DISCOVERY PARK IS THE PLACE,FREE!WE WILL FUND IT ALL AND THANKS TO ALL THE HOMEGIRLS AND COMADRES WHO ARE BRINGING ALL THE SIDE DISHES!MUCH LOVE ON THAT.


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

1940chevy said:


> T T T for the Homies LO*LYSTICS :wave:


GRACIAS CARNAL!THIS IS HOW LA RAZA DOES IT!CARNALISMO UNIDOS RIFAMOS!


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> shaaaaaauuuuuu..... what up lo*lystics


 ORALE CARNALES ,GRACIAS POR TODO! DS BE THE BIG CAT SENDING YOU MUCH LUV CON RESPETOS,SHHHHUUUI!


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

A TODA MADRE said:


> View attachment 362780


SOME OF THIS PEOPLE WHO WORK UNDERGROUND WITH THIS PROMOTERS AND STEP ON OTHR PEOPLES TOE'S AUTA KNOW BY NOW,THAT YOU CAN FOOL YOURSELF BUT YOU CAN;T FOOL THE LOWRIDER CLUBS,CUS ITS THE CLUBS THAT MAKE SHIT HAPPEND,WE GONA ENJOY OUR DAY IN THE SUN,AND WE WILL CONTINUE TO SUPPORT ALL CLUBS ON WHAT EVER YOU DO,CAUSE ITS WHAT WE DO ,WER LOWRIDERS ,TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF!HONOR ,LOYALTY, RESPECT,UNITY,WITH OUT THIS YOUR JUST ANOTHER COLD PIECE OF WORK!! SIEPRE BIG GATO GEE!NOR*CAL LO*LYSTICS CC.


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

THERE WILL BE A HOPP ,U GT TO COME IN WIT A 28 INCH LOCK UP SINGLE PUMP STREET,$40 DOLLARS ENTRY FEE WINNER TAKES ALL!:buttkick:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*TO
THE 
MOTHA 
FUCKEN 
TOP
WHOOP WHOOP
*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

you guys should post all ur updates for your get down on ur face book event page 2


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

thought i would post up your guys face book event page link for those who want 2 check that out and invite their friends to 
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=133007076793888


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> thought i would post up your guys face book event page link for those who want 2 check that out and invite their friends to https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=133007076793888


 Good lookin out. Want to thank you for all ur support. See u next Sunday so we can have a beer.


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTMFT!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

YUP YUP


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *TO THE MUTHA FUCKEN TOP WHOOP WHOOP*


:h5::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

IT"S GOING DOWN!! WE HAVE STAYED ON POINT WITH OUR MESSAGE AND NOW IT'S TIME TO PUT IT DOWN ONCE AGAIN. PEOPLE ARE STILL ASKING WHY IS THERE TWO SHOWS THIS YEAR? WELL HOMIES YOU ALL KNOW THIS HAS BEEN OUR LO*LYSTICS DATE SINCE 2007. IT'S ALL GOOD AS LONG AS THEY DON'T DO IT TO YOUR CLUB RIGHT? WELL IF THEY DID IT TO US, THAY'LL DO IT TO YOU AND YOURS THE SAME. SOME PEOPLE DONT LIKE TO HEAR IT, CAUSE IT'S ~THEE UGLY TRUTH~. BUT THEY DID IT WRONG AND DISMISSED OUR CLUB, AND TRIED TO TAKE WHAT WE EARNED THE HARD WAY. SOMEONE TOLD US LAST WINTER, DO YOU GUYS REALLY THINK YOU CAN THROW A SHOW WITHOUT A PROMOTER?? WE DONT THINK IT, WE KNOW IT THE TRUTH IS DEDICATED HOMEBOYS CAN'T BE STOPPED AND WON'T BE STOPPED, WE AS A CLUB ARE JUST DOING WHAT WE DO. WHAT HAS BEEN DONE FOR 25 YEARS, WE LOWRIDING FOR REAL  

TO ALL THE HOMIES WE WISH YOU ALL UNITY, LOYALTY, PRIDE, AND ALL RESPECT DUE. WE GIVIN THIS DAY TO YOU, AFTER WORKING OUR 9-5's EVERY DAY, SAVING MONEY, WASHING CARS, FUNDRAISING ALL SUMMER LONG FOR OUR NORTHERN CALIFORNIA LOWRIDERS AND YES WE HAVE OUR OWN "HEAVY HITTERS" UP HERE TOO. ITS ALL YOURS- A DAY TO RELAX AND ENJOY WHAT MAKES LOWRIDING SUCH A SPECIAL LIFESTYLE. 

I WANNA SAY GRACIAS TO BIG GATO G FOR LEADING THE WAY AND THE REST OF THE CLUB AND OUR HOMIES FOR STEPPIN UP TO MAKE THIS DAY HAPPEN. IM JUST 1 SPOKE IN THE WHEEL, BUT IMMA KEEP IT REAL- LOWRIDER!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

_*EXCANDALOW RIDERS ready to ride up there vatos lowkos!!!
*_


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

SHAAAAAAAAAAAU! nos vemos.. otra vez! 



EXCANDALOW said:


> _*EXCANDALOW RIDERS ready to ride up there vatos lowkos!!!
> *_


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

thinking about taking the family out there for this one, id love to support this "happening" even tho my car is down at the moment. the way you guys are pumping it up is looking like its gonna be chill kick back day at the park, meant for familia and friends, new and old. i do the all car club picnic out here in turlock for the past 5 years, i pay for the permits out of my pocket for the event, all for the lowriding familia to be able to come thru and chill. this year i had another group of individuals do their 1st annual on the same day, so i know what its like to have another organization TRY to step on your event, but at the end of the day, we all know whos there for who. suerte homies, y primeramente dios, aya nos vemos este domingo!


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

6 more days:h5:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

CHICANO LEGACY c.c. been supporting since 2007 & will continue to support LO-LYSTICS c.c....& its the best way to celebrate my birthday weekend also, stay true homies!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

Metting the fam & homies at 11am to roll thru....


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

make sure you leave some spots under the bridge (in the shade) for some of us coming from the bay!!
:biggrin:

we Paisas not used to all the heat!!
:yessad::run::tears:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

PERO NI MODO QUERIAMOS NORTE!!
:biggrin::roflmao:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

ORALE!! U already know we gonna take care of all da homies! Much love!
:thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

CHELADAS75 said:


> thinking about taking the family out there for this one, id love to support this "happening" even tho my car is down at the moment. the way you guys are pumping it up is looking like its gonna be chill kick back day at the park, meant for familia and friends, new and old. i do the all car club picnic out here in turlock for the past 5 years, i pay for the permits out of my pocket for the event, all for the lowriding familia to be able to come thru and chill. this year i had another group of individuals do their 1st annual on the same day, so i know what its like to have another organization TRY to step on your event, but at the end of the day, we all know whos there for who. suerte homies, y primeramente dios, aya nos vemos este domingo!


Just keep doin what you do homie, it always works out in the end. Ya sabes! Come on up, we would love to have you and the familia enjoy this day with us.


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> thought i would post up your guys face book event page link for those who want 2 check that out and invite their friends to
> https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=133007076793888


gracias !homie.


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

LO*LYSTICS said:


> QVO!


 remember wer not giving out any tittle belts or ashtrays,like other shows,but we will give you your respect and a free day in the sun with all the good people cus on this special day all of you will be the celeberty's QVO!!SIMON QUE SI!PURA CULTURA AND WHAT A WAY TO SAVE YOUR LIL FERIA,FOR OTHER IMPORTANT THINGS,QUE NO!HOPE TO SEE YOU HERE FOR A GREAT CELEBRATION,WITH OUR CLUB,AND ALL OTHER CLUBS FROM EVRYWHERE, MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT! SIEMPRE BIG GATO GEE.


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

LO*LYSTICS said:


> qvole! this are the trophys will be giving out,remember this is a free show shine picnic and its not really about competition!its about unity and support to our club,n our 25th anniversary,so the awards will be for,BEST OF SHOW,BEST CONVERTIBLE,BEST IMPALA,BEST BOMB,BEST OLD SCHOOL,BEST LUXURY,LONG DISTANCE,BEST BIKE,BEST BEST LOWRIDER BIKE,THE SPECIAL AWARDS ARE FOR MOTORCYCLES ,CARS WIT BIG WHEELS N HOT RODS.ALSO FOR DEDICATED RIDERS. WE GONNA HAVE SUM GAMES FOR DA KIDS A JUMP HOUSE AND RAFFLES.uffin:


ITS COMMING!NOR*CAL IS DOING IT ,LOW N SLOW,SHAAAAAU!DIS SUNDAY,25TH 2011


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

THERE WILL BE A HOPP U NEED TO DRIVE UP WITH A 28 INCH LOCK UP, SINGLE PUMP ,STREET CLASS $40 DOLLARS FEE WINNER TAKES ALL.


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES YOU KNOW WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

EXCANDALOW said:


> make sure you leave some spots under the bridge (in the shade) for some of us coming from the bay!!
> :biggrin:
> 
> we Paisas not used to all the heat!!
> :yessad::run::tears:


:bowrofl:
2 funny 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

LO*LYSTICS said:


> gracias !homie.


yup yup
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

LO*LYSTICS said:


> THERE WILL BE A HOPP U NEED TO DRIVE UP WITH A 28 INCH LOCK UP, SINGLE PUMP ,STREET CLASS $40 DOLLARS FEE WINNER TAKES ALL.



o shit what time is that going down ????


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

T~T~M~F~T


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

The Real Recognize Real! Lo*Lystics got nothing but love and respect for all the clubs and solo riders coming out to support and enjoy this day with us... Can't Stop, Won't Stop!

Let's do this! :yes:


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

T T T VIEJITOS SACRAMENTO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE Support the homies LO*LYSTICS :wave:


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

VIEJITOS! OLDIES! DUKES! & OLD ILLUSIONS! THE BOMBS WILL ALL B N DA HOUSE!! TTT


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

EXCANDALOW said:


> _*EXCANDALOW RIDERS ready to ride up there vatos lowkos!!!
> *_


CANT WAIT TO SEE ALL THEM BAD RIDES! I SHOULD SAY RAGS:biggrin:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

moreno54 said:


> VIEJITOS! OLDIES! DUKES! & OLD ILLUSIONS! THE BOMBS WILL ALL B N DA HOUSE!! TTT


:yes: :thumbsup:hno:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

vjo70764 said:


> CANT WAIT TO SEE ALL THEM BAD RIDES! I SHOULD SAY RAGS:biggrin:


pues ojala y todos vaya...pero ya vez at the last minute!!
im there for sure with my hooptie!!
:squint::wow::biggrin:


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

4 more days.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Cant wait for sunday.. we will be at the lo' lystics show.. gonna be tight.. :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

93Brougham530 said:


> Cant wait for sunday.. we will be at the lo' lystics show.. gonna be tight.. :thumbsup:


orale vato y vives en woodland !!
eso dice mucho!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

EXCANDALOW said:


> pues ojala y todos vaya...pero ya vez at the last minute!!
> im there for sure with my hooptie!!
> :squint::wow::biggrin:


WHICH ONE!:squint::wow::biggrin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> orale vato y vives en woodland !!eso dice mucho!!:thumbsup:


Ya sabes!!!


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

EXCANDALOW said:


> orale vato y vives en woodland !!
> eso dice mucho!!
> :thumbsup:


Y SI! PEOPLE KNOW WHATS UP AND WE APPRECIATE ALL THE SUPPORT FROM EVERYONE.


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

Socios STL will be there To support the homies this sunday


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Perfect weather for Sunday 

80 degrees and sunny. It's all coming together


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

moreno54 said:


> VIEJITOS! OLDIES! DUKES! & OLD ILLUSIONS! THE BOMBS WILL ALL B N DA HOUSE!! TTT


That's whats up!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

93Brougham530 said:


> Cant wait for sunday.. we will be at the lo' lystics show.. gonna be tight.. :thumbsup:


Much respect to INDIVIDUALS keepin it real. See u sunday homie


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

One hot summer 63 said:


> 4 more days.


:h5:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/277185-6th-annual-lo-lystics-cc-super-show.html

Don't forget we R blowing out the last of our throwback posters from last year's LO*LYSTICS supershow in Woodland.  Click on the link above to see it and read about why we put them together. These are for the riders!! come on out and snatch one up cause when they are gone they are gone!. 

We donated the proceeds last year to the Sacra Children's Receiving home where all the foster kids go when things are too bad at home. 

TTT SHAAAAAAUU!!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/277185-6th-annual-lo-lystics-cc-super-show.html

link to the poster topic ^^^^


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

A TODA MADRE said:


> Much respect to INDIVIDUALS keepin it real. See u sunday homie


 Lots of luv bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

TTT! :420:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTMFT! Hope everyone is ready cuz I am! It's going to be off the hook. Bring the whole familia we'll have a jumper for the kids n games.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

LOWRIDER SCENE VOL 17 AVAILABLE AT THE PICNIK


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> LOWRIDER SCENE VOL 17 AVAILABLE AT THE PICNIK


I know you guys are gonna come and say whatsup to da homies! Nos vemos locos.. don't forget that camera we be honored to be in them pages of Lowrider Scene MagazineShaaaaaaaaau!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ill see you guys out there


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

CE 707 said:


> ill see you guys out there


:h5:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

TTT 2 days


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

will be serving the food on sunday from 12 till 130, first come first serve,your welcome to bring your own bbq pit if you like,who ever is bringing there own beer plis dont bring no bottles, prale pues !2 morw days,and dont be fooled,cus people keep calling me about woodland,our picnic has nothing to do with da one in woodland,thats there 1st show there,there trying to make it look like its the lo*lystic show and its not,we had it there 4 yrs in a row till they desided to side bust on our date this year! thee only thing that matters to us is that where ever you deside to go!we hope you enjoy yourselfs and make it home safe to your love one's!! hope to see you all on sunday at discovery park and thanks again for all your support! much luv N respect! BIG gato gee. LO*LYSTICS CC.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

LO*LYSTICS said:


> will be serving the food on sunday from 12 till 130, first come first serve,your welcome to bring your own bbq pit if you like,who ever is bringing there own beer plis dont bring no bottles, prale pues !2 morw days,and dont be fooled,cus people keep calling me about woodland,our picnic has nothing to do with da one in woodland,thats there 1st show there,there trying to make it look like its the lo*lystic show and its not,we had it there 4 yrs in a row till they desided to side bust on our date this year! thee only thing that matters to us is that where ever you deside to go!we hope you enjoy yourselfs and make it home safe to your love one's!! hope to see you all on sunday at discovery park and thanks again for all your support! much luv N respect! BIG gato gee. LO*LYSTICS CC.


 Its gonna be a good weekend!!!


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

<FONT size=5><SPAN style="COLOR: #ff0000">will be serving the food on sunday from 12 till 130, first come first serve,your welcome to bring your own bbq pit if you like,who ever is bringing there own beer plis dont bring no bottles, prale pues !2 morw days,and dont be fooled,cus people keep calling me about woodland,our picnic has nothing to do with da one in woodland,thats there 1st show there,there trying to make it look like its the lo*lystic show and its not,we had it there 4 yrs in a row till they desided to side bust on our date this year! thee only thing that matters to us is that where ever you deside to go!we hope you enjoy yourselfs and make it home safe to your love one's!! hope to see you all on sunday at discovery park and thanks again for all your support!  much luv N respect! BIG gato gee.  LO*LYSTICS CC.</SPAN></FONT>


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

THE HOMEGIRLS ARE GETTING READY ,CON ALL THE MANDILES!AND FRIJOLE POT'S FOR THE BEST BEANS AND RICE Y SALSAS ,(west of the missisipi shaaaau!not to mention all the salads,and the homeboys are doing the chile verde tri tip,chicken con los hot dogs,what a firme way to end the year-simon que si!weve been doing it for a long time now,except this year we decided to do a FREE ONE FOR ALL THE LOWRIDER'S OUT DER,SIMON QUE SI!SUNDAY WILL BE A SPECIAL DAY FOR ALL OF US AS LOW RIDER'S SPECIALLY FOR US CUS IT WILL BE OUR 25TH ANNIVERSARY AS A CLUB THE CLUB LO*LYSTICS HAS ACTUALLY BEEN HERE ALOT LONGER FROM THE EARLY 70'S BUT MEBIG GATO GEE AND KIKI FROM BRODERICK DESIDED TO BRING IT BACK ,SO NOW HERE WE ARE 25 YEARS LATER STILL LOWRIDING! AND WE GONNA DO IT TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF!MUCH LUV TO ALL RIDER'S,AND CLUBS OUT DER! SEE YOU SUNDAY TE 25TH AT DISCOVERY PARK IN SACRA.:wave::roflmao:uffin::roflmao:


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

1940chevy said:


> T T T VIEJITOS SACRAMENTO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE Support the homies LO*LYSTICS :wave:


orrrrale!!!uffin:simon que si! gracias carnal !ay te wacho el sunday.:thumbsup:


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

Manuel said:


> LO LYSTICS HAVE BEEN AROUND 4 A LONG TIME AS WELL AS STYLISTICS BUT ONE THING I CAN SAY YOU GUYS ALWAYS TOP NOTCH CARS THEN AND NOW. YEA PEOPLE COME AND GO BUT I'M GLAD YOU GUYS NEVER FOLDED ...I HAVE HAD MUCH RESPECT 4 YOU GUYS ..SO MUCH LOVE ON YOUR 25TH....


till the wheels fall off!!!!shaaaau!


----------



## Rag*62 (Nov 18, 2008)

*NEWWAVE NOR*CAL*

NEWWAVE NOR*CAL Will be there in full support.


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

Rag*62 said:


> NEWWAVE NOR*CAL Will be there in full support.


 Thanks!


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

1 more day!


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

F Woodland.

Dicovery it is! 

Blvd Bombs In Da House


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> F Woodland.Dicovery it is! Blvd Bombs In Da House


 That's what's up!!!! C ya manana!!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

T
T
T 
See every1,TOMORROW
WHOOP WHOOP


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

USO FAMILY WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## SHAMELE$$ (Jul 21, 2006)

:rimshot:


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

Much success on your event today..wish i could be there to support but i will be there in spirit. U guys are setting the example of what pride, honor, and respect in a car club is all about! Not just for your club but for the raza and the entire lowriding community. TTT.


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

Hope you everyone is ready for a cool kick back day in the park with all the homies to enjoy the food, fun festivities and the family atmosphere!

It's gonna be a GREAT day! See ya'll out there at Discovery Park!

:thumbsup:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

Yowzers said:


> Hope you everyone is ready for a cool kick back day in the park with all the homies to enjoy the food, fun festivities and the family atmosphere!
> 
> It's gonna be a GREAT day! See ya'll out there at Discovery Park!
> 
> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

The show is FREE to ever one it just cost $5.00 a car to enter the park FREE food drinks


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Getting ready for a good day at discovery.


----------



## M.G. 916 (Jun 6, 2011)

Getting ready to hit discovery.:h5:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

dam clouds need to clear up...lol....


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

Picnic is off the hook! Packed wall to wall... great food, having good time.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Discovery park looking good, lots of nice cars, and good food.


----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)

On behalf of Impalas yuba city just want to say muchas gracias for everything bbq was off the hook really good turnout good people.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

GREAT TURNOUT! THANKS HOMIES!


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

*Were's the pics? *


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

went out there n chilled, drizzled a lil bit but nothing we cant handle...had a cool ass time out there.:thumbsup:


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

we want to thnk all the clubs for the support!we know all of you had a good time evryone looked firme all the firme rides and the people the band and dj-wer of the hook not to mention all the food,all the solo riders dat came thru, the good thing and the best thing about it was all the jente dat jst came together as one and we wer all on the same page!raza cultura unity ammong lowriders and all the respect and luv,well you all take it ez and its time to say thnks again for all your support to our club thee lo*lytics cc,


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

The family and I had a good time. Good food and good turn out.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Just got home from discovery park. Had a good time out there food was good,
alot of nice cars also. Thanks for throwing a good picnic.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

only pix my bro took...:happysad:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

any more pics


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

viejitos had a firme time


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

Socios had a good time gracias lolystics good food and music


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

Thanks Lolystics. Great turnout. Boulevard Image had a great time. Thanks for the great hospitality.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Great Job Lolystics on your event  Your hard work paid off


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

Had a blast kickn it with the fam & homies!! Thanks LO*LYSTICS for putn it down once again!!
























































Had a blast kickn it with the fam & homies!! Thanks LO*LYSTICS for putn it down once again!!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Good Job HOMIES GOOD TURN OUT SHIT WAS ALL THE WAY LIVE 
FAMILY FIRST HAD A BLAST
THANKS HOMIES


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

ME & THE FAMILIA HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE BUMPIN THEM OLDIES CHILLIN WITH ALL THE HOMIES. FROM ME AND THE HUIZAR FAM, THX LO*LYSTICS FOR A GREAT TIME AND GREAT TURN OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

Good lookin out Chizmo for grabbing a set of my Nino's Oldies...................
:thumbsup:

There are currently 11 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 6 guests)

*geezee916**
*Bobby65*
*LowriderLobo*
*~G STYLE 62~*
*chzmo*


----------



## jonmcpherson (Aug 22, 2008)

Another great show put on by a great club. What a way to end the show season. A good picnic, with lots of support from many clubs and solo riders. Great food and entertainment, and it only cost $5.00.....you cant beat that...well worth the 2 hour trip down there. Thank you to all the gente that showed up and made this so successfull, helping to show the city of Sac that lowriders can come together and take care of thier own, without the problems of the past.....much respect to Lo-Lystics on thier 25 years anniversary and thank you for bringing so many together.


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

jonmcpherson said:


> Another great show put on by a great club. What a way to end the show season. A good picnic, with lots of support from many clubs and solo riders. Great food and entertainment, and it only cost $5.00.....you cant beat that...well worth the 2 hour trip down there. Thank you to all the gente that showed up and made this so successfull, helping to show the city of Sac that lowriders can come together and take care of thier own, without the problems of the past.....much respect to Lo-Lystics on thier 25 years anniversary and thank you for bringing so many together.


*Very well said & congratulations to the Lo*Lystics* *on 25yrs*:worship:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

I was unable to make it to the show but looked like a great turn out missed a good one got to say fuck lowrider mag. For putting on a show when there was one already. Good job Lolystics and all the car clubs and solo riders can't wait to see some more pics.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

_*ON BEHALF OF EXCANDALOW CC MUCHAS GRACIAS FOR PUTTING UP THIS EVEN!!
LOLYSTICS KNOWS HOW TO PARTY!!!
IT WAS WORTH THE DRIVE THRU RAIN AND ALL!!
GREAT TURN OUT WILL DEFINATLY SUPPORT YOUR NEXT YEARS PICNIC!!
GREAT JOB GUYS !!
PAT YOUR SELFS IN THE BACK!!!*_
:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

*THATS ALL I GOT MY BATTERY DIED ON THE CAMERA!!!*


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

One more pic I found...


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks once again but we all know the people are da ones dat make it happend,and sunday was a picnic for all of you,we kept it old school with the music and the dj,we want to thanks yuyu and hes primo for putting it down also the qvo band was off the hook evryone had plenty to eat and all the comadres and homegirls n homeboys who made da side dishes much love on that also the homeboys working the grills,damm it!you vatos got down wer waiting for some more fotos so sit tight and see how the raza came together as one big familia,orale pues al rato,


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

the rangers had to stop people from coming in cus the parking lotts wer full there wer lines of cars all the way to the freeway this was a first come first serve event so congratulations to all the early birds,i seen some cars i never seen before and the good thing was that da rain was real lite i gess we only gt a few drop,new wave came thru strong the black 65 was super clean!!!and the gray sixty from excandalows took best of show oldies took best bomb with the delivery,ali took best old school,destination took best luxury,some homeboy with a red n white sixty one took best impala, there wer so many cars that wer clean evryone was looking good!!!!!!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

it was a nice turn out I stoped by the morning


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

LO*LYSTICS said:


> the rangers had to stop people from coming in cus the parking lotts wer full there wer lines of cars all the way to the freeway this was a first come first serve event so congratulations to all the early birds,i seen some cars i never seen before and the good thing was that da rain was real lite i gess we only gt a few drop,new wave came thru strong the black 65 was super clean!!!and the gray sixty from excandalows  took best of show oldies took best bomb with the delivery,ali took best old school,destination took best luxury,some homeboy with a red n white sixty one took best impala, there wer so many cars that wer clean evryone was looking good!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

LO*LYSTICS said:


> the rangers had to stop people from coming in cus the parking lotts wer full there wer lines of cars all the way to the freeway this was a first come first serve event so congratulations to all the early birds,i seen some cars i never seen before and the good thing was that da rain was real lite i gess we only gt a few drop,new wave came thru strong the black 65 was super clean!!!and the gray sixty from excandalows took best of show oldies took best bomb with the delivery,ali took best old school,destination took best luxury,some homeboy with a  red n white sixty one took best impala, there wer so many cars that wer clean evryone was looking good!!!!!!


get down compa LUIS!!!
you deserve it homie!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

Want to thank everyone who came out. Had a great time even with a hangover.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

_*I give props to the Lolystics familia and the homeboys that said they were going and WENT!!!
*_


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> _*I give props to the Lolystics familia and the homeboys that said they were going and WENT!!!
> 
> *_


:h5:


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

I WOULD LIKE TO SAY MY CLUB HAD A GOOD ASS TIME, AND THE FOOD WAS OFF THE HOOK!!!! THANK YOU AGAIN GATO!!! MUCH LOVE TO YOU AND YOUR CLUB:worship: JUST ROLLIN C.C. SACTO


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

Can't forget the T.V. for the Sunday Football games! :yes:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

BIG THANKS TO LO*LYSTICS, YOU VATOS PUT IT DOWN. :thumbsup: BOMB FOOD, GOOD MUSIC, ALLWAYS NICE 
TO KICK BACK WITH THE HOMIES, BOULEVARD IMAGE HAD A REAL GOOD TIME.


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

the turn out was off the hook we had a good time kick'n it :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

From all of us to all you Thank you for coming out to enjoy the day with us. 

I couldn't be more satisfied, everyone kickin it, was perfect! Hope everyone got a plate, and despensa if you didn't cause we didn't even have 1 single frijol left! but thats what it was all about.. traditional lowriding lives... If u got some pics put em up! :thumbsup: 


 glad everyone had a good time.. N still CAN"T STOP WON"T STOP! Lowriding Till the wheels fall off! shaaaaaau..


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TPI we got a award for you homie! hit me up n we'll get it 2 u next time your in Sac.


----------



## 100spokedaytonman (Aug 17, 2006)

*VIDEOS OF THE SHOW @ DISCOVERY PARK ON YOUTUBE.*

TYPE IN DISCOVERY PARK OR JASONBATSON. U SHOULD FIND THEM. I POSTED ABOUT 5 VIDEOS OR SO. CHECK THEM OUT.


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

*qvos to the lolystic famillia,congragulations on another sucessful eventttt.*

i send my upmost respectos to the lolystic famillia,we the destination car club want to say the big mucho gracias for a good time and hats off to all of your hente for another sucessful event like i said carnalitos keep pushing that strong line.only the strong survive queno,cant stop will not stop.thats what up unity,hente,raza.old school traditional lowriding in northern califas.gracias to all the homeboys y homegirls for coming out to support the lolystic famillia.alratos i send mines in full con respecto destination famillia y sacra califassssss.....


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

Big thanks goes out to Lo*Lystics family, Had a good time out ther :thumbsup: lots of good food and music. You guys had it goin on in the park


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

EXCANDALOW said:


> _*I give props to the Lolystics familia and the homeboys that said they were going and WENT!!!
> *_


WANT TO THANK YOU AND THE EXCANDALOW FAMILIA FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTIN US!:thumbsup:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

*LO*LYSTICS*

Gato And His Club Had A Great Turn Out, Fed Everybody Great Entertainment ! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

_It Was A All Around good Day Had Fun No Drama Everybody Had A Great Time Cant Wait Till Next Year!

Thank Again To The LO*LYSTICS Car Club !!:thumbsup::thumbsup:_


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:
heres ur vids of the event


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> :thumbsup:


 THATS CHINGON!


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanks for all your support


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

vjo70764 said:


> WANT TO THANK YOU AND THE EXCANDALOW FAMILIA FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTIN US!:thumbsup:


YA SABES HOMIE PARA QUE SON LOS COMPAS!!!
ANY TIME THERES FREE FOOD AND BAD ASS RIDES WE THERE!!!!
RAIN OR SHINE!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

EXCANDALOW said:


> YA SABES HOMIE PARA QUE SON LOS COMPAS!!!ANY TIME THERES FREE FOOD AND BAD ASS RIDES WE THERE!!!!*RAIN OR SHINE!!*:biggrin:


 You homies ain't playin'... Straight up DEDICATED riders! :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Yowzers said:


> You homies ain't playin'... Straight up DEDICATED riders! :thumbsup:


GRACIAS HOMIE
PERO ISN'T WHAT REAL LOW RIDING IS ALL ABOUT !!
RAIN OR SHINE
CHROME OR NOT
LIFTED, BAGED OR STOCK
FAR OR NEAR
LOW RIDE TILL THE 13s FALL OFF
*"F"* _WHAT YOU HEARD_ es puro *!!~~EXCANDALOW~~!!
:rimshot:*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

vjo70764 said:


> thanks for all your support


yup yup
:thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Also wanna thank the homies from LOWRIDER SCENE magazine, and the Streetlow team for coming out to cover our celebration. Can't forget these guys either.. We have a video coming soon, one of the homies has been putting it together and we gonna post it up when it's ready. Northern cali represented and showed true loyalty and true unity.. much respect to all the riders out der! Stay up!


----------



## M.G. 916 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks to lolystics for putting on a good event.:thumbsup: Good food,good music, and alot of nice rides.:h5: Had a good time.:biggrin:


----------



## EL BOCA (Feb 19, 2010)

***OLDIES CAR CLUB** HAD A GOOD TIME 
THANKS "LOLYSTICS"*


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

M.G. 916 said:


> Thanks to lolystics for putting on a good event.:thumbsup: Good food,good music, and alot of nice rides.:h5: Had a good time.:biggrin:


THANKS MIKE TO YOU AND YOUR LADY I ALWAYS SEE YOU AT ALL THE SHOWS YOUR TRUCK IS REALLY NICE I WISH WE HAD MORE CATAGORYS BUT IT WAS A LAST MIN THING!GRACIAS FOR UR SUPPORT


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

EL BOCA said:


> ***OLDIES CAR CLUB** HAD A GOOD TIME
> THANKS "LOLYSTICS"*


GRACIAS FOR UR SUPPORT!AND THE TACOS ,MAN I WAS TO TIRED AND WEN ME AND TONE GAMEZ WENT BY UR BOOTH N YOU TOLD US TO JST TAKE A FEW SECONDS N GET SUMTHING TO EAT,AND WE DID ,DAT WAS FIRME CARNAL IM NT SURE F DS S YOU BUT I KNW IT WS SOMEONE FROM OLDIES,AND IT HIT DA SPOT,DEY WER SUM GOOD TACOS ,FISH AND ASADA!ORALE GIVE MY COMPLEMENTS TO DA CHEFF!SHAAAAU! MUCH LOVE HOMIES! CON RESPETO BIG GATO GEE!


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

loco 66 said:


> BIG THANKS TO LO*LYSTICS, YOU VATOS PUT IT DOWN. :thumbsup: BOMB FOOD, GOOD MUSIC, ALLWAYS NICE
> TO KICK BACK WITH THE HOMIES, BOULEVARD IMAGE HAD A REAL GOOD TIME.


 THANKS TO ALL OF YOU IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT GRACIAS CARNAL! BIG CAT!


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

MR.BOULEVARD said:


> Thanks Lolystics. Great turnout. Boulevard Image had a great time. Thanks for the great hospitality.


 ORALE CARNAL!CRACIAS FOR ALWAYS BEING DER CARNAL MUCH LUV CON RESPETOS


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

LAY M LOW HAD A DAM GOOD TIME WE WILL BE AT YOUR FUNCTION WHERE EVER IT IS AND THANKS FOR THE AWARD IN RECOGNIZING A REAL PAVEMENT RIDER :thumbsup:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

G-MAN ITS YOUR BOY ROUGE JUST TELL US WHERE THE NEXT ONE GO BE IL BE THERE IF ITS IN NORTHERN CALI OR SOUTHERN CALI MY CAD WE BE ON POINT WITH SOME LAY M LOW RIDERS BEHIND ME LAY M LOW IS ONE CLUB THAT,S BEN HITTING THE FREEWAY SENT,S DAY ONE SO JUST LET ME NO G-MAN AND LAY M LOW IS AND WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ROUGE :wave:


----------



## M.G. 916 (Jun 6, 2011)

:thumbsup: Thanks, but its not about trophy's we were there to support you guys and enjoy the day, and that we did. Thanks Lolystics for a good time.:thumbsup:


LO*LYSTICS said:


> THANKS MIKE TO YOU AND YOUR LADY I ALWAYS SEE YOU AT ALL THE SHOWS YOUR TRUCK IS REALLY NICE I WISH WE HAD MORE CATAGORYS BUT IT WAS A LAST MIN THING!GRACIAS FOR UR SUPPORT


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


>


 THATS MY HOME GIRLS 68 SHE ROAD IN FROM EAST PALO ALTO AND SHE SAID MUCH LOVE FOR THE PIC SHE,S NOT A MEMBER ON HERE YET SO SHE TOLD ME TO LET THE BIG L NOAND SHE HAD A GOOD TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

EXCANDALOW said:


> GRACIAS HOMIEPERO ISN'T WHAT REAL LOW RIDING IS ALL ABOUT !!RAIN OR SHINECHROME OR NOTLIFTED, BAGED OR STOCKFAR OR NEARLOW RIDE TILL THE 13s FALL OFF*"F"* _WHAT YOU HEARD_ es puro *!!~~EXCANDALOW~~!!:rimshot:*


 You got that right!


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> LAY M LOW HAD A DAM GOOD TIME WE WILL BE AT YOUR FUNCTION WHERE EVER IT IS AND THANKS FOR THE AWARD IN RECOGNIZING A REAL PAVEMENT RIDER :thumbsup:


 Thank you guys for coming. Glad you guys had a good time.


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

*Frisco's Finest *was in the house with three rides and seven Harleys. Rain or shine, don't matter. Bad ass rides, free food, great peeps and of course *Lo*Lystics *you can't go wrong. Look forward to the next event. Thank you very much your hard work was much appreciated! 
Peace!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

had a great time kickin back. thanks for the hospitality


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

The homie Phil came through with a video this morning, been so busy at work haven't had a chance to check it out but I'll be working on posting it up :thumbsup: Yowsers I may need your computer expertise homie!! Chizmo imma call u when i take a lunch loco.


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

A TODA MADRE said:


> The homie Phil came through with a video this morning, been so busy at work haven't had a chance to check it out but I'll be working on posting it up :thumbsup: Yowsers I may need your computer expertise homie!! Chizmo imma call u when i take a lunch loco.


:banghead: Doh! You don't know how to post video's Nono?? :twak::buttkick:

:roflmao::roflmao: It's all good homie, just hit me up...


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

thats right give a sister her respect lmao:worship: JUST ROLLIN :wave:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

66ragtop said:


> *Frisco's Finest *was in the house with three rides and seven Harleys. Rain or shine, don't matter. Bad ass rides, free food, great peeps and of course *Lo*Lystics *you can't go wrong. Look forward to the next event. Thank you very much your hard work was much appreciated! Peace!


 Thanks for coming out! I'll be there for your invent.


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

vjo70764 said:


> Thanks for coming out! I'll be there for your invent.


I MEANT EVENT!:twak:


----------



## COMPADRES 48 (Sep 27, 2011)

FIRME EVENT AND GOOD TIMES !!!!


----------



## COMPADRES 48 (Sep 27, 2011)

THANKS LO*LYSTICS HAD A GREAT TIME !!!!


----------



## 1973 rag (Feb 4, 2005)

Here are some pictures I took.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks for all the pics homies. hoping we get this lil video posted up tonite.. stay tuned. 


NEW WAVE was on point!! 

all the clubs and riders that came out looked so cleeeeeean.. watchin the homies cruise in and out all day long.. priceless


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

66ragtop said:


> *Frisco's Finest *was in the house with three rides and seven Harleys. Rain or shine, don't matter. Bad ass rides, free food, great peeps and of course *Lo*Lystics *you can't go wrong. Look forward to the next event. Thank you very much your hard work was much appreciated!
> Peace!


 orale, simon que si! its always good to have good people like you ,gracias for comming down i glad u all had a good time!! big gato gee!


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

COMPADRES 48 said:


> THANKS LO*LYSTICS HAD A GREAT TIME !!!!
> View attachment 369373
> View attachment 369374


 orale tiny! gracias por da jumper and all you gave homie! much luv on dat!uffin:


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

vjo70764 said:


> I MEANT EVENT!:twak:


 hahahahaha! te sales! shaaaau!


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

Yowzers said:


> :banghead: Doh! You don't know how to post video's Nono?? :twak::buttkick:
> 
> :roflmao::roflmao: It's all good homie, just hit me up...


 hey spider you got da chip!!!!freaky!!wazzzz up!!!


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

singlegate said:


> the turn out was off the hook we had a good time kick'n it :thumbsup:


 thats what is all about! all the pip's comming together! carnal much luv con respetos, siempre big cat!


----------



## LO*LYSTICS (Mar 7, 2011)

Yowzers said:


> :banghead: Doh! You don't know how to post video's Nono?? :twak::buttkick:
> 
> :roflmao::roflmao: It's all good homie, just hit me up...


 EZZZAY!!!! HAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

Nono, here's that video that one of the homies made...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Yowzers said:


> Nono, here's that video that one of the homies made...


:thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Yowzers said:


> Nono, here's that video that one of the homies made...


u da man yowsez.. i knew you could do it  


Shout out to the homie Phil AKA SIR~ME for hookin up this lil video. The lowrider vibe that day was on point and comes through in this vid. sit back and take a lil trip wit da LO*LYSTICS and friendz..


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

TTT!


----------



## 6 QUATRO (Nov 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

Yowzers said:


> Nono, here's that video that one of the homies made...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

WHATS THE DATE FOR NEXT YEAR SO WE CAN BE AND GET READY TO SUITE UP AND SHOW UP FOR THE BIG L LOYALTY uffin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> WHATS THE DATE FOR NEXT YEAR SO WE CAN BE AND GET READY TO SUITE UP AND SHOW UP FOR THE BIG L LOYALTY uffin:


We've been holding it down with our show being on the last Sunday of every September... You already know how we do when we do what we do, homie! 

Much love to Lay M Low and all the clubs and solo riders! :thumbsup:


----------

